# Emma on Way to court



## glenn forger (16 Jul 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-23324422
yes!


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2013)

Glad to hear it: I was worried that nothing was going to happen.

Start the speculation now! (actually don't - let's not prejudice the trial)


----------



## apb (16 Jul 2013)

All that public grovelling she did to keep her arse out of prison may come to nothing.

Didn't she say "I'm a cyclist".

Do not pass go and do not collect £200


----------



## Cycling Dan (16 Jul 2013)

Even if she is found guility going off the past £10 fine, £20 at a push.


----------



## apb (16 Jul 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Even if she is found guility going off the past £10 fine, £20 at a push.


 
you think?

"Failing to stop after an accident". that's pretty serious. She may not go to prison, But she will have a criminal record.


----------



## Cycling Dan (16 Jul 2013)

apb said:


> you think?
> 
> "Failing to stop after an accident". that's pretty serious. She may not go to prison, But she will have a criminal record.


 
People have killed cyclists and got less. So yer I think.
Is £50 not the going rate for killing a cyclist these days?


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Jul 2013)

> tearful Miss Way described as the public "judging me on one man's side of the story".




And her admitting to the public that she had 


> Definitely knocked a cyclist off his bike




I'm not sure how she can dispute the sequence of events.

She'll get a fine and the judge will be very disappointed with her. If she get's hit too hard it'll go to appeal that probably won't get heard about in the newspapers.

What might really hurt is that shes training to be an accountant. I'm not sure if she can be one if she has a criminal record? Anyone?


----------



## Boris Bajic (16 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> What might really hurt is that shes training to be an accountant. I'm not sure if she can be one if she has a criminal record? Anyone?


 
I thought it was the same as the rules governing entry into Australia: A criminal record is prerequisite.

This case and the archly stupid JUnior Crime Commissioner who tweeted horse poo are excellent demonstrations of how a good lawyer and some media massage can wholly or partly turn an embarrassing defeat into a narrow escape (in terms of public opinion).

Both did the weepy, Diana-eyed non-apology thing on TV-AM or similar and said how these unwise actions were just the normal things a lot of young people do. Absolutely brilliant - and for most casual viewers completely successful. 

I and many people I know find both young women behaved disgracefully (and the bicycle-hitter criminally), but most people forgot this months ago.


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> And her admitting to the public that she had
> 
> I'm not sure how she can dispute the sequence of events.
> 
> ...


 
Anyone can say they are an accountant - it's not a protected job title.
However, to join the Institute of Chartered Accountants you do need to declare all criminal convictions. Whether that will bar you from becoming a member depends on the crime. Details are not specified, but I would imagine crimes of dishonesty would rule you out, whereas motoring convictions may not be an issue to membership.


----------



## dodd82 (16 Jul 2013)

What really irritates me about this girl is that the only thing she ever said sorry for was tweeting!

Er... how about apologising for the fact that you hit someone with your car, and then laughed about it? How about taking a long hard look at yourself, if you think that's not morally reprehensible?

What an awful human being.

I really think she still doesn't get it!


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jul 2013)

That would have been her legal advice, to be fair.


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Anyone can say they are an accountant - it's not a protected job title.
> However, to join the Institute of Chartered Accountants you do need to declare all criminal convictions. Whether that will bar you from becoming a member depends on the crime. Details are not specified, but I would imagine crimes of dishonesty would rule you out, whereas motoring convictions may not be an issue to membership.


 
Good answer. I kinda suspected that. So while careless driving won't stop her, being found guilty of lying in court would.

That said she's never denied hitting the cyclist. She has blamed it on everything and everyone else, and claimed the cyclist wasn't knocked off after she hit him, but she's never denied it happened, or has attempted to hide the truth.

Anyway, 21 years old, and want to be an accountant? Something's wrong there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jul 2013)

I hit a cyclist this morning. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Frood42 (16 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I hit a cyclist this morning. Does that make me a bad person?


 
Yourself in a clipless moment..?


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I hit a cyclist this morning. Does that make me a bad person?


 

Not unless you did it deliberately. Not if you stopped to help the cyclist.


----------



## Leodis (16 Jul 2013)

Lets hope she gets life in the most butch prison in the land.


----------



## Boris Bajic (16 Jul 2013)

Leodis said:


> Lets hope she gets life in the most butch prison in the land.


 
Are they ranking prisons by butchness now, or are you watching too many of the films normally only seen in Jacqui Smith's household?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I hit a cyclist this morning. Does that make me a bad person?


A paperboy no less, in headphones, bunny hopped off the pavement right into my path without looking. I became Cav to his Veelers. Swerving into parked car not really a preferred option. I should have anticipated the move. And kept an eye out for falling pianos.

It was a packed morning commute today!


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Jul 2013)

Bunny hopping.... Ahh such memories.

Of buckled wheel's bent seat stays and knackered headsets. Still, what fun, eh?


----------



## Cyclopathic (16 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Bunny hopping.... Ahh such memories.
> 
> Of buckled wheel's bent seat stays and knackered headsets. Still, what fun, eh?


 I could never get the bunnies to stay still for long enough. Very messy.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2013)

The news item says that she's a trainee accountant, I guess that she's off suspension now that the dust has settled.
Maybe the judge will decide to make an example of her. We can only hope.


----------



## Milzy (16 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> The news item says that she's a trainee accountant, I guess that she's off suspension now that the dust has settled.
> Maybe the judge will decide to make an example of her. We can only hope.


 
When will the judge decide?


----------



## Boris Bajic (16 Jul 2013)

She was just Standing Her Ground.

I see nothing wrong with her actions.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> The news item says that she's a trainee accountant, I guess that she's off suspension now that the dust has settled.
> Maybe the judge will decide to make an example of her. We can only hope.


 
The company refused to say if she still worked there.


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2550939, member: 30090"]Yeah it will, any sort of poor conduct, criminal or not outside of work is a big no no and the major UK bodies (ICAEW, ACCA, ICAS, AAT, ACMA) take an extremely dim view of this because you are bringing the organisation/profession into disrepute.

A story told to me by my former audit tutor, judge for yourself...:

There was a man who was a qualified accountant walking home one night from the pub after having a couple of drinks. The village/town where he lived had a water feature of which he decided to take an impromptu dip into and have a little swim. The Police were called, had a word with the guy. It was obvious that he meant no harm, he apologised to the officers, went home, sobered up and then wrote a letter to his local paper apologising for his behaviour.

This letter was then published the following week showing his name and the respective accounting organisation that he was a member of. Someone then notified said organisation and the guy was promptly removed from the members register.

Make no mistake, if your conduct, in particular outside of work is bad then you will be kicked out. I suspect the same for Emma Way regardless of whether she is convicted or not.

Accountants rightly or wrongly get and have a bad press. They're the least trustworthy wrt professional jobs (only estate agents have a lower level of trust) and stuff like this does not help.[/quote]


I meant that it would not *automatically* bar her from being a member. But it might.


----------



## Leodis (16 Jul 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> Are they ranking prisons by butchness now, or are you watching too many of the films normally only seen in Jacqui Smith's household?


 

Its a UKIP policy.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jul 2013)

Hasn't her company already taken action?

There was certainly a disapproving statement and she was suspended



> “Thank you for taking the time to email Larking Gowen regarding the tweets posted by one of our employees on their personal twitter account.
> 
> “Please be assured that this is not a view held by the firm and we most certainly do not condone this behaviour. We are taking the incidents very seriously, and a full and detailed investigation will be carried out and appropriate action taken. We have already spoken to Norfolk Police.”
> [/url]
> ...


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jul 2013)

I bet she still thinks she didnt do anything wrong. And the only thing she is sorry for is posting the tweet.

She is becoming quite well known now so I suspect she might be turned down for a few accountancy jobs because of this.


----------



## 2Loose (17 Jul 2013)

I hope she keeps her job tbh. Just in case the alternative to Accountancy turns out to be 'delivery driver' or something.


----------



## trickletreat (17 Jul 2013)

She has shown no remorse and thus far is only sorry because she was found out by her own actions. This will hopefully be put to the magistrates by the prosecution.
Bet she argues that she heard a noise, thought she had hit a black cat, and when she checked she could still see one mounted cyclist [the other was in the hedge} so didn't believe that she had had an accident. Followed it up by an over imaginative tweet and hey presto.
Nigel


----------



## StuartG (17 Jul 2013)

When cricketers no longer 'walk' what do you expect?
A world where one can own up, say sorry and be forgiven is a much happier place.

But of course our insurance companies forbid that.
Instead there will be an expensive palaver which will please no one and create even more antagonism.


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (17 Jul 2013)

Why are Insurance Companies at fault???


----------



## StuartG (17 Jul 2013)

The Horse's Mouth said:


> Why are Insurance Companies at fault???


 
You must not accept liability without their permission. That's what I believe is hidden in my policy somewhere. Am I imagining it?


----------



## tmesis (17 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> A paperboy no less, in headphones, bunny hopped off the pavement right into my path without looking. I became Cav to his Veelers.


 
What are the chances you'll be sprayed with p**s tomorrow?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2013)

tmesis said:


> What are the chances you'll be sprayed with p**s tomorrow?


My aim isn't normally that bad!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2013)

StuartG said:


> When cricketers no longer 'walk' what do you expect?
> A world where one can own up, say sorry and be forgiven is a much happier place.
> 
> But of course our insurance companies forbid that.
> Instead there will be an expensive palaver which will please no one and create even more antagonism.


Cricketers have always not walked.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (17 Jul 2013)

flog her


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> flog her


Who to? And why would anyone want a used Emma Way?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Who to? And why would anyone want a used Emma Way?


How do you know she's used/second hand!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2013)

classic33 said:


> How do you know she's used/second hand!


I don't. Just a joke.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I don't. Just a joke.


Thought you knew her better than you were letting on.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2013)

classic33 said:


> Thought you knew her better than you were letting on.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Bunny hopping.... Ahh such memories.
> 
> Of buckled wheel's bent seat stays and knackered headsets. Still, what fun, eh?


You were doing it all wrong mate! I still do it all the time now on my MTB, on my hybrid and on my road bike.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> You were doing it all wrong mate! I still do it all the time now on my MTB, on my hybrid and on my road bike.


I was thinking that myself. I bunnyhopped the cattle grid coming off the Nick o' Pendle towards Sabden at nearly 50 mph without any damage to my road bike or myself, and I weighed 16.5 stone at the time!


----------



## benb (17 Jul 2013)

Wish I could bunny hop - never could get the hang of it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Wish I could bunny hop - never could get the hang of it.


Just ask Hugh Hefner for tips.


----------



## Lanzecki (17 Jul 2013)

I like Skol said:


> You were doing it all wrong mate! I still do it all the time now on my MTB, on my hybrid and on my road bike.


 

You're telling me. I used to ride to school 3 miles each way so I had a 'racer' Rayleigh Something of other (Early 80's) blue job with drop bars and 10 speeds. I always wanted a BMX, but.. Well, my paper round didn't stretch, and my step dad was more interested in buying new stereo things. 

Anyone got a violin?

Meh, I annoyed him when I spend my paper round money (and christmas/birthday money) on my first Bike. "Waste of money, you already have a bike", and thus did the n+1 story begin. Think I'm at 5 now.. And I still annoy him now I'm at 42 year old. Ahh, life is good


----------



## BigonaBianchi (18 Jul 2013)

How much.does Emma way?

Bet she had that.all through school.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2013)

When I first read about it, I was absolutely outraged, but I'm a bit more forgiving now. I did stupid stuff when I was twenty but I didn't get caught. Perhaps we should give Ms Way a break. There really is no point in hanging this albatross round her neck for the rest of her days. I'm sure she has learned a lesson, and I hope that the wider public has learned a faint lesson on the consequences of treating cyclists like dross.

"Why break a butterfly on a wheel ?" or something?


----------



## tmesis (18 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> When I first read about it, I was absolutely outraged, but I'm a bit more forgiving now. I did stupid stuff when I was twenty but I didn't get caught. Perhaps we should give Ms Way a break. There really is no point in hanging this albatross round her neck for the rest of her days. I'm sure she has learned a lesson, and I hope that the wider public has learned a faint lesson on the consequences of treating cyclists like dross.


 
You could apply that reasoning to almost any crime. It certainly would send a faint lesson to the wider public.



slowmotion said:


> "Why break a butterfly on a wheel ?" or something?


 
If she was less butterfly like, and more bull-necked white van man, would you be so forgiving?


----------



## Pieface (18 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> When I first read about it, I was absolutely outraged, but I'm a bit more forgiving now. I did stupid stuff when I was twenty but I didn't get caught. Perhaps we should give Ms Way a break. There really is no point in hanging this albatross round her neck for the rest of her days. I'm sure she has learned a lesson, and I hope that the wider public has learned a faint lesson on the consequences of treating cyclists like dross.
> 
> "Why break a butterfly on a wheel ?" or something?



Because she could have easily killed someone out of resentment?


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (18 Jul 2013)

StuartG said:


> You must not accept liability without their permission. That's what I believe is hidden in my policy somewhere. Am I imagining it?


 Yes that is usually in the policy, but if the evidence is straight forward it shouldn't hold up the claim or make it expensive


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> How much.does Emma way?
> 
> Bet she had that.all through school.


That's not a real problem name. As a teen, I almost laughed myself to death when a girl introduced herself - "Hi, I am Helen Bett"!


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Wish I could bunny hop - never could get the hang of it.



Try as I like I just cannot get the recumbent trikes to bunny hop


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> When I first read about it, I was absolutely outraged, but I'm a bit more forgiving now. I did stupid stuff when I was twenty but I didn't get caught. Perhaps we should give Ms Way a break. There really is no point in hanging this albatross round her neck for the rest of her days. I'm sure she has learned a lesson, and I hope that the wider public has learned a faint lesson on the consequences of treating cyclists like dross.
> 
> "Why break a butterfly on a wheel ?" or something?



But the point that she hasn't learned a lesson

She is stil,of the opinion that this is all about the tweet and that this was her only error

The self-promulgated poor driving and dangerous attitude to other road users has not been addressed or apologised for at any point


----------



## tmesis (18 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> That's not a real problem name. As a teen, I almost laughed myself to death when a girl introduced herself - "Hi, I am Helen Bett"!


 

I went to school with a Justin Pitcher.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Jul 2013)

I used to work with a fella who's parents had felt fit to call him called Wayne King


----------



## Fubar (18 Jul 2013)

I've worked with Rose Picken, Willie Hands and Sharon King - who was married to Joe.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2013)

tmesis said:


> If she was less butterfly like, and more bull-necked white van man, would you be so forgiving?


 
If I answered that truthfully, I'd be accused of sexism.


----------



## Cyclopathic (18 Jul 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> She was just Standing Her Ground.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with her actions.


 Pah. She's just lucky I'm not on the jury or I'd give her what for.


----------



## EthelF (18 Jul 2013)

Fubar said:


> I've worked with Rose Picken, Willie Hands and Sharon King - who was married to Joe.



A friend of mine had aunts called Blanche White & Violet Garden. You really can't make this sort of stuff up.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jul 2013)

I used to know an elderly lady, called Vesta Swan


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jul 2013)

Try going through life with the name Drew Peacock...

GC


----------



## KittyJay (19 Jul 2013)

I knew a Wayne Kerr.


----------



## dodd82 (19 Jul 2013)

Wayne Kerr drives past me most mornings on my cycle to work


----------



## BSRU (19 Jul 2013)

I knew an Irish girl whose first name was atractor( not spelt correctly), some religious name apparently.


----------



## bikepete (19 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> I knew an Irish girl whose first name was atractor( not spelt correctly), some religious name apparently.


 
*Mass*ey Ferguson?


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jul 2013)

bikepete said:


> *Mass*ey Ferguson?


 
John Deere?

Oh, actually thats probably more a masculine name...


----------



## Cyclopathic (19 Jul 2013)

I had a grandma called E.M. Barrass.


----------



## Jezston (19 Jul 2013)

My father's first and middle name were Richard William, although he preferred 'Dick', and there's a shorterned version of of William...

Also my mother's name is Jenny Taylor.

Seriously.


----------



## Jezston (19 Jul 2013)

Jezston said:


> although he preferred 'Dick',


 
In before any hilarious remarks on that one.


----------



## Milzy (19 Jul 2013)

So what happened to Emma Way?


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jul 2013)

Jezston said:


> My father's first and middle name were Richard William, although he preferred 'Dick', and there's a shorterned version of of William...
> 
> Also my mother's name is Jenny Taylor.
> 
> Seriously.



Allegedly acertain power company revels in the Italian website www.powergen.italia


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jul 2013)

Milzy said:


> So what happened to Emma Way?


 I think I read that her court case comes up on August 16th.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2556568, member: 45"]One of our sixth form rooms at school had a plaque on the wall dedicating it to Master M Bates.[/quote]

The Royal Navy has a Chief Regulating Petty Officer, who in certain position have the title "Master at Arms" shortened to "Master"

One was called Bates, and we used to have lots of fun he used to ask to be addressed correctly, and we would avoid it using the correct titles except the one he wanted!


----------



## Alan Frame (20 Jul 2013)

Still off topic, but two names which have amused me over the years are a Lieutenant Prosperity T. Custard, naturally an American and a little old lady who rejoiced in the moniker of Rosie Bottom.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jul 2013)

I like some of the nicknames posh people used to have.

One such was Major Edward 'Fruity' Metcalfe who had a colourful military career and was best man when the Duke of Windsor married Mrs Simpson.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jul 2013)

Alan Frame said:


> Still off topic, but two names which have amused me over the years are a Lieutenant *Prosperity T. Custard*, naturally an American and a little old lady who rejoiced in the moniker of Rosie Bottom.


Sounds like a cartoon character.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jul 2013)

My mother-in-law was Wendy Millar !


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jul 2013)

Pieface said:


> Because she could have easily killed someone out of resentment?





slowmotion said:


> When I first read about it, I was absolutely outraged, but I'm a bit more forgiving now. I did stupid stuff when I was twenty but I didn't get caught.


 
Did you really do something as serious as knock someone down with your car, leave the scene with victim possibly bleeding to death and then boast about it to your friends? And never seek to make amends? If so, then I am really quite shocked, if not then it's not really comparable.


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> You're telling me. I used to ride to school 3 miles each way so I had a 'racer' Rayleigh Something of other (Early 80's) blue job with drop bars and 10 speeds. I always wanted a BMX, but.. Well, my paper round didn't stretch, and my step dad was more interested in buying new stereo things.
> 
> Anyone got a violin?
> 
> Meh, I annoyed him when I spend my paper round money (and christmas/birthday money) on my first Bike. "Waste of money, you already have a bike", and thus did the n+1 story begin. Think I'm at 5 now.. And I still annoy him now I'm at 42 year old. Ahh, life is good


 
E were rite about that saddle though. cue yelow pages music


----------



## cyclewick (22 Jul 2013)

"Definitely knocked a cyclist off his bike earlier. I have right of way - he doesn't even pay road tax!" first its terrible that she knocked a cyclist off and drove away, its worse thats she also thinks that she must have right of way, oh and road tax is based on emissions!!


----------



## Lanzecki (22 Jul 2013)

cyclewick said:


> , oh and road tax is based on emissions!!


 
I really should pay an emissions tax. Or maybe stop eating beans.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jul 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Anyway, 21 years old, and want to be an accountant? Something's wrong there.


 

Here's why. Ethics aside, and as long as you're reasonably numerate, you could start at an accountancy practice at, say 16 or 18 and at 21 be well on the way to being chartered/certified, and be in a job with no heavy lifting which pays reasonably well (especially at such a young age). Best of all, you'd have been earning all that time (the firm pays the tuition fees), _so there's no student debt..._


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2013)

We did a small contract working in the offices of a very large international accountancy firm in Leeds about ten years ago. On the canteen notice board was an invitation to a staff quiz night and an exciting prize draw. The first prize.......three months free parking in the directors' car park.
My God, we were struck down with envy....


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> We did a small contract working in the offices of a very large international accountancy firm in Leeds about ten years ago. On the canteen notice board was an invitation to a staff quiz night and an exciting prize draw. The first prize.......three months free parking in the directors' car park.
> My God, we were struck down with envy....


 

Big firms are boring, with boring corporate clients. At the five-partner, two office firm I work at, we tend to get:

Farmers - books likely to be smelly. If you're lucky, they just smell of muck... 
Husband-and-wife consultancy firms who claim for everything - Pub lunch? Shareholders' meeting. Shopping trip in which you bought a biro for the office? stick the mileage down... 
Sole-trader cafe or hairdressers, who buy one of those week-to-a-page bookkeeping journals with boxes for everything and cram the week's transactions in one box in the corner. Which doesn't add up.
I am going on audit next week, though. Two weeks of an hour's drive each way before second guessing a computer working in an airless cubbyhole at the top of a warehouse. Oh joy...
I do realise I'm driving the topic bus more and more off topic, so checking the mirrors for MAMILs, I'll yank on the wheel with this: Emma Way's a silly cow.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2013)

Here's a poster from the 1970's...


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jul 2013)

Even more OT?

I love the Adbusters Vodka ads:


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2013)

Is now the time to admit that I started my working life as an articled clerk? Ooooh NOOOOO, that life was not for me.


----------



## Tanis8472 (25 Jul 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Allegedly a certain power company revels in the Italian website www.powergen.italia


 
I wonder how many ppl have bypassed this one


----------



## glenn forger (3 Aug 2013)

nsfw, language:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BQvqSKWCYAAL2Af.jpg:large

Daisy Abela, seems to be in Sussex. Been reported to police.


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> nsfw, language:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BQvqSKWCYAAL2Af.jpg:large
> 
> Daisy Abela, seems to be in Sussex. Been reported to police.


Good. I hope they throw the book at her. Do people not learn.
I guess she will apologise for tweeting as well.


----------



## BSRU (3 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> nsfw, language:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BQvqSKWCYAAL2Af.jpg:large
> 
> Daisy Abela, seems to be in Sussex. Been reported to police.


Some so many completely thick people in this country.


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2013)

I passed her tweets on to plod. Noticed that her twitter feed is blocked just now. She seem a real piece of work. She'll kill someone with an attitude like that.


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Aug 2013)

Yawn....another vacuous, attention-seeking harlot.....just what 'Great Britain' needs.

Edit: I mean Daisy, not Saluki....


----------



## glenn forger (3 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> Some so many completely thick people in this country.


 

Rob a bank. Post a picture of you posing with the money spread out on your bed. Post it on Facetube. Go to prison.


----------



## downfader (3 Aug 2013)

Saluki said:


> I passed her tweets on to plod. Noticed that her twitter feed is blocked just now. She seem a real piece of work. She'll kill someone with an attitude like that.


 
Several other riders appear to have reported it to the Met too, if twitter is anything to go by.


----------



## BSRU (3 Aug 2013)

" I was definitely still drunk" is a strange figure of speech


----------



## Profpointy (3 Aug 2013)

BentMikey said:


> Is now the time to admit that I started my working life as an articled clerk? Ooooh NOOOOO, that life was not for me.


 
but if you'd stuck close to your desk, and never gone to sea, you could have been ruler of the Queen's Navy !

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Recycle (3 Aug 2013)

BSRU said:


> " I was definitely still drunk" is a strange figure of speech


 
No it's quite common actually. It's a figure of speech you use when you were definitely drunk.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Rob a bank. Post a picture of you posing with the money spread out on your bed. Post it on Facetube. Go to prison.


 
SLightly OT...
Girl I was at School with fell in with a "bad lad" and they decided to rob the local bank

She went in and cashed a cheque, ensuring it was clear, then she and boyfriend returned with a shotgun to rob the bank.

When the POlice arrived, the cashier told them that it was "Emily" - she knew her form School and also the fact that she still had the same clothes on from the recce visit.

Armed Police then went round to her Mother's house and there they were in the front room counting the money!


----------



## edindave (3 Aug 2013)

Note her correct use of apostrophes and spelling of the word 'definitely'. On Twitter!
At long last Britain's aspiring young psychopaths are receiving a decent basic education, innit.


----------



## Recycle (3 Aug 2013)

I don't know if she was just shouting her mouth of, but the tweet "he started screaming at me about the highway code" has a ring of truth. That's not the sort of thing you make up (and its the sort of thing I yell at motorists).

Keep your ear on the ground for a hacked off cyclist with a recently acquired wing mirror. If one turns up she won't be driving for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2013)

2580323 said:


> Second prize?


You get to be a director!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You get to be a director!


 
I'm screwed then, I qualified as an accountant and am now a director


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm screwed then, I qualified as an accountant and am now a director


Well, you can have a reserved space in the company bike stand instead!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well, you can have a reserved space in the company bike stand instead!


 
Cheers


----------



## BentMikey (3 Aug 2013)

Profpointy said:


> but if you'd stuck close to your desk, and never gone to sea, you could have been ruler of the Queen's Navy !
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


 



Should I tell you that my ancestor was responsible for the laying waste to the English fleet at the Raid on the Medway?


----------



## glenn forger (4 Aug 2013)

http://road.cc/content/news/89779-d...ootsteps-tweets-intentional-collision-cyclist


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2013)

"Self Defence" apparently
http://imgur.com/a/oC3lv


----------



## downfader (4 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> "Self Defence" apparently
> http://imgur.com/a/oC3lv


 
..yeah because you're so vulnerable in a powerful cage that can escape at 60mph...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2013)

downfader said:


> ..yeah because you're so vulnerable in a powerful cage that can escape at 60mph...


Its the first time I.ve heard of using a car a means of self defence though. In the context she gave it.


----------



## sickboyblue (4 Aug 2013)

Daisy Abela: “I was not drunk, and nor was it a hit and run” | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## downfader (4 Aug 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> Daisy Abela: “I was not drunk, and nor was it a hit and run” | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


 

Errr I know some of the people who sent her reply. She was pretty abusive to them tbf.

I used the @+name search technique to see who is saying what to her and much of it was anger, yes, but not in a trolling way - just people who are angry at having been in a similar situation and now have a face to put it to, even if its not the face they'd have originally intentioned.

Its pretty easy to see what people are saying to particular users on twitter with that technique, unless they protect their account and lock its privacy settings.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Aug 2013)

Robyne , the passenger isn't exactly the brightest either - complains about name calling then tweets:



> *Robyne Frew* ‏@*RobyneBFrew_x* I'm getting farking wound up bunch of insignificant self-gratification artists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is very interesting, two drunks (by their own testimony), one saying it happened, one saying it didn't

Either way one is lying


----------



## Jezston (4 Aug 2013)

Wonder if anything will happen if the cyclist doesn't come forwards?


----------



## mr_cellophane (5 Aug 2013)

She also seems to have the Twitter account @daisabela_x
Not that I use or understand Twitter.


----------



## Leodis (5 Aug 2013)

Very sad state of affairs when we have Boris on TV bigging up cycling yet cyclists are treated like scum


----------



## Buddfox (5 Aug 2013)

Unless there are any independent witnesses - notwithstanding the victim hasn't yet come forwards - I can't see this going anywhere.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (5 Aug 2013)

They must have been close to the guy on the bike if 'he hit my mirror'.


----------



## Buddfox (5 Aug 2013)

Seems very much to be the victim's word against hers. I agree there appears to be a case, but I can't see how they will be able to get confident of a successful prosecution. Her explanation of her tweets could be correct, i.e. bragging between a friend. Seems to me it's going to need somebody else to confirm the original story - at the moment, the only witness appears to support her case that she was exaggerating for effect?


----------



## Leodis (5 Aug 2013)

It’s a sad state of affairs when these celebrity obsessed people need to Troll to make a name for themselves.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

https://twitter.com/daisymerollinnn




> *Daisy Abela* ‏@daisymerollinnn
> 1h​I strongly deny the allegations of drink driving seeing as the incident happened at 9am in the morning I was certainly not drunk.


 
It was you that made the allegation in the first place!


----------



## BSRU (5 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> https://twitter.com/daisymerollinnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's arguing with herself.
Her new tweets are obviously just a pathetic attempt to dig herself out of that huge hole.


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Aug 2013)

Still possible to be drunk at 9am


----------



## Lanzecki (5 Aug 2013)

It's quite easy to still be over the limit at 9am the next morning. And at the rate the young 'un's down it these days...

The biggest case of back tracking I've ever seen. Someone's obviously told her about Emma Way.


----------



## avalon (5 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I thought it was the same as the rules governing entry into Australia: A criminal record is prerequisite.


Things have changed a bit here in Australia since the colonial days. You can no longer get in with a criminal record but they will let you out with one. In fact I think the British Government no longer mind Australian criminals entering the UK. One thing they did make me do before giving me my visa was to test me for HIV and TB.


----------



## Leodis (5 Aug 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Still possible to be drunk at 9am


 

I was yesterday, maybe a tad now.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Aug 2013)

I guess this cyclist must just not want the hassle.

The guy that Emma Way hit is a total legend, his interview with ITV (i think) was a masterpiece of talking to the press and being be totally reasonable.


----------



## Slaav (5 Aug 2013)

Admitetdly from the DM so apologies:

"What the hell is everyone saying here? Is it really OK for a cyclist to bang on the roof of your car???? Sounds like some stupid comments on Twitter by the girl in question but I don't think I would be best impressed if someone touched my car whatever the story! No cyclist has passed a single exam, test or even an induction course in road rules and regulations so about time they had a licence and insurance!"

Why does it not occur to these idiots that most (I would assume) cyclists also drive (well those above 17/18 anyway) and that we have all passed our driving licences/tests and many have vastly more experience than stupid idiots that post these sort of remarks.

It is also not uncommon for cyclists to ride motorbikes as well - which undoubtedly makes us more aware/tested/experienced and better on the roads than (let's just make a number up) 95% of motorists!!! FFS


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Aug 2013)

What the hell is this huge problem that people have with their car being touched anyway? How has this been allowed to become any sort of justification whatsoever for violent behaviour and language? Last time I looked most cars were made out of metal and designed to be driven on less than perfect roads. How does touching them or even giving them a slap hurt them? This is a complete red herring that gets used as a justification for all sorts of bad behaviour. The fact that they were close enough to be touched should automatically put them in the wrong, not give them justification for acting like backsides. Leave your car in the garage if you don't want anyone to touch the prcious thing. FFS. And Sheesh.


----------



## Leodis (5 Aug 2013)

DM readers are horrid vile people.


----------



## Dan B (5 Aug 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> What the hell is this huge problem that people have with their car being touched anyway?



http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/had-words-with-a-cyclist-yesterday.126218/


----------



## Ladytrucker (5 Aug 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> What the hell is this huge problem that people have with their car being touched anyway? How has this been allowed to become any sort of justification whatsoever for violent behaviour and language? Last time I looked most cars were made out of metal and designed to be driven on less than perfect roads. How does touching them or even giving them a slap hurt them? This is a complete red herring that gets used as a justification for all sorts of bad behaviour. The fact that they were close enough to be touched should automatically put them in the wrong, not give them justification for acting like backsides. Leave your car in the garage if you don't want anyone to touch the prcious thing. FFS. And Sheesh.


 
Not that would be in the situation of being close to a cyclist. But if someone touched my car for no reason I would be the first to give them a slap back. Likewise if anyone touches my bike for no reason I'd be right up there slapping them too. If I'm stopped at lights and a cyclist touches my car I'd go nuts. I wouldn't dare touch someones car paid for by their hard earned cash. 

So hands off.


----------



## Ladytrucker (5 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2583279, member: 45"]That attitude is alien to me.[/quote]

I drive a nice car !


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Aug 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> Not that would be in the situation of being close to a cyclist. But if someone touched my car for no reason I would be the first to give them a slap back. Likewise if anyone touches my bike for no reason I'd be right up there slapping them too. If I'm stopped at lights and a cyclist touches my car I'd go nuts. I wouldn't dare touch someones car paid for by their hard earned cash.
> 
> So hands off.


 So what. It's just a car and people should get over it. I'm not condoning damaging a car but touching it, come on. Really, so what if someone touches your car. It doesn't give you the right to do anything except perhaps ask them not to. No harm then no foul. No damage then calm down and have some perspective.


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Aug 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> I drive a nice car !


 So what. It can cope with being touched I'm sure. If not then it's not that nice and probably not fit for the road.


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Aug 2013)

Dan B said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/had-words-with-a-cyclist-yesterday.126218/


 A bit cheeky perhaps but all it really did was hurt your pride, not damage the car. I say so what and get over it. Your house is a lot more expensive. Would you shout at someone who leaned on an outer wall (If hypothetically this didn't invlove tresspass as in say a terraced house.)


----------



## Ladytrucker (5 Aug 2013)

I work to pay for my things (not saying others don't) I wash and clean my car as much as I do my bike. I look after it and maintain it. I think it is a nice car (not saying it is an expensive one but that is not in question). So I don't want anyone touching it if they don't need to. Yes they may touch it if walking past etc I can't help that, but to do it on purpose without any reason then I certainly would have something to say. 

People who touch other people's property without reason are just rude, inconsiderate and disrespectful.


----------



## Spinney (5 Aug 2013)

So you would assault someone for slapping your car? And who defines 'without any reason' - most times when a cyclist slaps a car it is because the driver has done something moronic and this is the only way of getting their attention.


----------



## Ladytrucker (5 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> So you would assault someone for slapping your car? And who defines 'without any reason' - most times when a cyclist slaps a car it is because the driver has done something moronic and this is the only way of getting their attention.


 
Verbal yes, in my view just keep your hands off my stuff or I will shout (very loud).

If I've done wrong then a slap to get my attention would be reasonable. For no other reason then I'll go nuts. But like I said I'm very careful of cyclists.

So for your second point, I agree I've seen some "moronic" moves by drivers.

Are we done with this now?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2013)

Profpointy said:


> but if you'd stuck close to your desk, and never gone to sea, you could have been ruler of the Queen's Navy !
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


 
Beat me to it......


----------



## Spinney (5 Aug 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> Verbal yes, in my view just keep your hands off my stuff or I will shout (very loud).
> 
> If I've done wrong then a slap to get my attention would be reasonable. For no other reason then I'll go nuts. But like I said I'm very careful of cyclists.
> 
> ...


 
Yup. My post was in response to one of yours where you said you would slap someone who touched your car. A bit of verbal is fine!


----------



## StuartG (5 Aug 2013)

Leodis said:


> DM _readers_ _journos_ are horrid vile people.


FTFY


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

From the Mail comments:



> The paper hasn't spoken to anyone and I do not want my name on here!! NICK SYMES
> *- SYMESNICK, london, United Kingdom, 5/8/2013 14:17*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mr Symes, the internet, the internet, Mr Symes.


----------



## User269 (5 Aug 2013)

A motor vehicle is just another domestic appliance.

Oooh! You touched my washing machine..............take that, and that...............you cad!


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

If anyone touches my shopping trolley in Morrisons I kill them, their family, and anyone who owes them money.


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Aug 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-23580102

The lunatics have full control of the asylum. Killed during an argument over a farking car parking space....?


FFS - walk away, it's not worth it.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> If anyone touches my shopping trolley in Morrisons I kill them, their family, and anyone who owes them money.


 
Shopping trolleys is fun!

I hate the people who abandon them in the middle of an aisle and then go off shopping

Get your own back by hiding several packets of condoms or several tubes of haemorrhoid cream in the bottom so they are only found at the checkout


----------



## Boris Bajic (5 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> If anyone touches my shopping trolley in Morrisons I kill them, their family, and anyone who owes them money.


 
People who owe them money are an entirely separate issue. You are confusing blood revenge and fiscal prudence. I think you take your temporary custody of a shopping trolley too seriously. I shall avoid Morrisons from now on.

I'd hazard that it is OK to kill (or maim) the person who touches the trolley, but no more than that. A trolley cannot warrant more than one death.

Of course with cars, it is OK to wipe out whole villages, towns or even cities. And stamp on their lego and pop all their bubble wrap. Cars are not trolleys and vice versa.

If I had a 1960 3-litre Vanden Plas Princess (which I don't) and it was in pristine condition (which it wouldn't be) and someone even looked at it in a funny way, I'd kill them and then sneak into their vegetable garden and crap on their cabbages.

But you have to make a stand. It's the principle.


----------



## Lanzecki (5 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Shopping trolleys is fun!
> 
> I hate the people who abandon them in the middle of an aisle and then go off shopping
> 
> Get your own back by hiding several packets of condoms or several tubes of haemorrhoid cream in the bottom so they are only found at the checkout


 

If I work out who the owner is I usually move them. I did report an abandoned trolley to the manager once. Poor woman, they emptied half the trolly before she found it.


----------



## downfader (5 Aug 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-23580102
> 
> The lunatics have full control of the asylum. Killed during an argument over a f***ing car parking space....?
> 
> ...


 

According to BBC news it was a blue badge holder and a non-blue badge guy had taken the space. Also covered a little here:

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...ng-is-the-motorists-battleground-8746685.html

Too many people are stealing these parking spots from people that need them now


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2583279, member: 45"]That attitude is alien to me.[/quote]


Me too. 

Reminds me a bit of my father. He lives in a cul-de-sac and gets very annoyed if anyone uses his driveway to turn round. I think this sort of territorial anxiety is a throwback to caveman days. There is no rational reason for treating such instances as threatening.


----------



## Jezston (5 Aug 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Me too.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of my father. He lives in a cul-de-sac and gets very annoyed if anyone uses his driveway to turn round. I think this sort of territorial anxiety is a throwback to caveman days. There is no rational reason for treating such instances as threatening.


 
My grandfather had one of those chains mounted across his driveway to stop people doing that.

Thing is, the muppet kept driving over it himself.

RIP, Grandpa.


----------



## glenn forger (5 Aug 2013)

ha ha!


----------



## downfader (5 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2583627, member: 45"]I did once wonder, at a prior employer, when a disabled driver arrived at an empty staff car park each morning and parked in the only disabled space, why he didn't instead park in any of the identical vacant spaces the same distance from the entrance thus leaving the bay for another who may need it later.[/quote]


I think its force of habit and sometimes rather sadly judgement from non-disabled drivers.


----------



## Slaav (5 Aug 2013)

Leodis said:


> DM readers are horrid vile people.


 
The DM is a horrid vile publication and people that take it at face value are a horrid lot... On that I would agree 

Or shall we continue to generalise in the way that we are condemning?


----------



## Ben M (5 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2583627, member: 45"]I did once wonder, at a prior employer, when a disabled driver arrived at an empty staff car park each morning and parked in the only disabled space, why he didn't instead park in any of the identical vacant spaces the same distance from the entrance thus leaving the bay for another who may need it later.[/quote]
Perhaps so that he could leave again at the end of the day?


----------



## Sillyoldman (5 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2583603, member: 45"]Does sweat decompose it?[/quote]

Mine would take the paint off it


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (5 Aug 2013)

I see the latest twitter troll who bragged about running a cyclist over on purpose (while she was drunk) has had to do some pretty hefty backpedaling - looks like the police are still interested in her first set of claims:
http://www.itv.com/news/london/story/2013-08-05/twitter-row-over-cyclist-dispute/


----------



## mcshroom (6 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2584021, member: 45"]It made no difference.[/quote]Was it wider than the normal spaces though? Most Disabled bays are to allow people to swing car doors fully open for access, or to get frames/chairs up to the side of the car.


----------



## snorri (6 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2583627, member: 45"]I did once wonder, at a prior employer, when a disabled driver arrived at an empty staff car park each morning and parked in the only disabled space, why he didn't instead park in any of the identical vacant spaces the same distance from the entrance thus leaving the bay for another who may need it later.[/quote]
..... but if all the non-disabled spaces filled up during the day and an able bodied driver arrived there would be no spaces and he/she would be kicking up a fuss about the disabled driver who wasn't using the disabled space.
I'ts a no win situation for the disabled driver, can't please everyone.

edit to say how on earth did we drift so far off topic?


----------



## Lanzecki (6 Aug 2013)

snorri said:


> edit to say how on earth did we drift so far off topic?


 
Topic? I thought every post was started with the express intention to get as far off topic as quickly as possible. 

I prefer Norwegian formula hand cream.


----------



## avalon (6 Aug 2013)

2584378 said:


> E45 everytime


 Vaseline is good if you are putting your hands in water a lot.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (6 Aug 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> I drive a nice car !


 
Is it an Audi?


----------



## Tanis8472 (6 Aug 2013)

Jaguar


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2013)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> I see the latest twitter troll who bragged about running a cyclist over on purpose (while she was drunk) has had to do some pretty hefty backpedaling - looks like the police are still interested in her first set of claims:
> http://www.itv.com/news/london/story/2013-08-05/twitter-row-over-cyclist-dispute/


 The Met have fully investigated this, according to her tweets on her new account.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Aug 2013)

It's not quite that simple:

http://journalvelo.com/breaking/twist-in-the-daisy-abela-story/


----------



## Saluki (6 Aug 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> I drive a nice car !


Me too, but its only a car. A bit of metal with an engine & 4 wheels that gets me and the hounds from A - B. It doesn't have feelings or a personality, its a lump of metal which I would I would not pitch a fit about if someone touched, slapped, punched or generally had a hissy fit on. Its just a tool. At a set of lights a chap on a nice carbon Spesh rode up and propped himself up on the car while waiting for them to change, I didn't go an punch his lights out - he was quite hot actually.

Try and hurt my dog however, something that is mine and not a 'thing', and I would be doing time for the retribution that I would rain down upon you. A car is a thing, not flesh and blood. Unless someone tried to attack it with a machette I am unlikely to defend it. (If they did have a machette I would let them get on with it too, its only a car). I am quite fond of my 'sleeper' but its only a thing.


----------



## Ladytrucker (6 Aug 2013)

OMG get over it you lot, I'm being sent to the Tower for wanting to look after my stuff. It is crap like this that drives others away from this forum, now including me.

No matter what bike you have, if you lean on my car for no reason other than you are tooo dam lazy to unclip I'll have something to say to you. I look forward to meeting you all on your commute. 

Now grow up and obtain some manners you are obviously missing a few.

END OF


----------



## jdtate101 (6 Aug 2013)

Jesus, some people really need to get some perspective. It's only a car FFS, not the crown jewels. It's can't be damaged by a hand being placed upon it, it's not a sacred item that will instantly burst into flames if someone else touches it. For gods sake calm down and relax, you might just live longer.
It amazes me how some people advocate serious verbal and physical abuse over such minor, trivial things.
If your car is that nice and sooooooo precious to you I suggest you lock it up in a garage surrounded by CCTV. Maybe you could charge people to look at it, as it's so special.
#facepalm


----------



## glenn forger (6 Aug 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> It is crap like this that drives others away from this forum, now including me.


 
People who threaten violence to people who lay a hand on their stupid car are mentally and emotionally stunted.


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Aug 2013)

Wow whole lot of strawmen here, no-one is advocating leaning on a car to avoid unclipping.

If a car is driving close enough to me that I feel in danger and I feel I can't safely slow down I will knock the car to let the driver know there is a problem as I will assume they do not know I am there and could pull across me at any minute. It is often the only way we have to get out of the situation, say approaching a left junction with another car behind you in traffic moving at around the same speed as you. Often a car will start to move across you thinking they have overtaken you (bikes can only do 5 mph right...)

I think most people have seen the video evidence of what happens if you do this to some drivers, usually it is completely disproportionate, and later the tap is used sometimes successfully to defend that action, look at the Sue Perb video.

The attitude of some posters in here is the same their car is seemingly beyond precious to them, this is the same psychology behind the issues that plague cycling in this country.


----------



## aces_up1504 (6 Aug 2013)

OK lets reverse the situation

Your bike is locked up and arrive back to it and there is some one say straddling it or just paying a close interest in it. 

Would you be unhappy and have a word?


----------



## Spinney (6 Aug 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> OK lets reverse the situation
> 
> Your bike is locked up and arrive back to it and there is some one say straddling it or just paying a close interest in it.
> 
> Would you be unhappy and have a word?


 
That's not the same as someone happening to touch/lean on it when you happen to be next to each other in traffic. Your example could be someone eyeing it up ready to steal it.


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Aug 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> OK lets reverse the situation
> 
> Your bike is locked up and arrive back to it and there is some one say straddling it or just paying a close interest in it.
> 
> Would you be unhappy and have a word?


 

Thats not a reversal... you need to think harder.


----------



## jdtate101 (6 Aug 2013)

A reversal would be another rider putting his hand on my shoulder to steady himself at the lights, do I then punch him out for damaging my Jersey?? Utter nonsense, car drivers need to get over themselves and stop being so precious about their 2 tonne steel cage (and yes I do drive a fairly expensive car, but it's a tool to me nothing more, I don't treat it like a 3rd child like some do).


----------



## Lanzecki (6 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> . It's can't be damaged by a hand being placed upon it,


 
Being a pedant, I disagree : Small children touching my Jeep with suntan lotion on. 

*




*​​​​


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2013)

avalon said:


> Vaseline is good if you are putting your hands in water a lot.


 Does it work if you're outside in the rain a lot?


----------



## jdtate101 (6 Aug 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Being a pedant, I disagree : Small children touching my Jeep with suntan lotion on.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 

Ah yes, but small children could destroy anything given enough opportunity and time.


----------



## Lanzecki (6 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Ah yes, but small children could destroy anything given enough opportunity and time.


 

And they don't need much of that


----------



## Dan B (6 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> it's can't be damaged by a hand being placed upon it,


And if it can, maybe you shouldn't leave it outside in a public place. I mean, my three piece suite takes more abuse than that and I still wouldn't park it on the road


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Aug 2013)

My daughter, when she was 4, proudly told me one Sunday afternoon that she and her 3 year old friend had washed my 3 month old estate car for me. They'd used her sandcastle bucket filled with soapy water and a washing up sponge [you know those ones with the green pan scourer side]... the car was dark green before she started.... thankfully being only 3 and 4 they couldn't reach the bonnet, the windows or the roof.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Aug 2013)

You should have slit their throats and buried them in quicklime. THEY TOUCHED YOUR CAR.


----------



## XRHYSX (6 Aug 2013)

My old car was a bag-o-shite but would still not like any one leaning against it at a set of lights ... do that to my new car and I'm likely to get out and push you over!
If whilst out on my bike I see anyone leaning on anyones car in traffic I'm tempted to lean on them just to see how they like it


----------



## benb (6 Aug 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> My old car was a bag-o-s***e but would still not like any one leaning against it at a set of lights ... do that to my new car and I'm likely to get out and push you over!
> If whilst out on my bike I see anyone leaning on anyones car in traffic I'm tempted to lean on them just to see how they like it


So you think it's reasonable to assault someone for touching your car?
That's a bit psychopathic.


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Aug 2013)

If anyone even looks at my car I'll disembowel them. It's only fair. I bought it with my hard earned money!


----------



## avalon (7 Aug 2013)

Just don't touch other people's stuff without asking. It's simple. Why would you want to offend people that have done nothing to you? Some people don't like being touched and they don't want their posessions being touched by strangers. Why is it so difficult to respect that?


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Aug 2013)

A teacher at one college allows his pupils to not only touch his car, but paint it!


----------



## XRHYSX (7 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> A teacher at one college allows his pupils to not only touch his car, but paint it!


The key word here is he 'allows' people to touch it..


----------



## hobbitonabike (7 Aug 2013)

I think the differentiation needs to be made between someone who leans on the car because they are lazy etc which warrants a "please can you not prop yourself up on my car?" at worst. And someone who touches/taps/ bangs on the car because they are in fear of their safety. Neither requires an aggressive response and in one the car driver should possibly be concerned they are about to injure a fellow human being.


----------



## benb (7 Aug 2013)

avalon said:


> Just don't touch other people's stuff without asking. It's simple. Why would you want to offend people that have done nothing to you? Some people don't like being touched and they don't want their posessions being touched by strangers. Why is it so difficult to respect that?


Fair enough, but:
1) this is something the driver has chosen to bring into a public space, so sometimes it will get touched by other people, so just deal with it
2) assault is a completely disproportionate response to someone merely touching your property


----------



## avalon (7 Aug 2013)

benb said:


> Fair enough, but:
> 1) this is something the driver has chosen to bring into a public space, so sometimes it will get touched by other people, so just deal with it
> 2) assault is a completely disproportionate response to someone merely touching your property


Assault is a disproportionate response, but why put yourself in that situation in the first place? Unless of course you're looking for a confrontation, and I take it you don't mind people touching that expensive looking camera of yours when you take into a public space.


----------



## Spinney (7 Aug 2013)

Touching a camera could easily be mistaken for attempted theft. Touching a car is unlikely to be mistaken for this (unless said touching involves poking things in keyholes, through open windows etc!). 
Not comparable...


----------



## XRHYSX (7 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> Touching a camera could easily be mistaken for attempted theft. Touching a car is unlikely to be mistaken for this (unless said touching involves poking things in keyholes, through open windows etc!).
> Not comparable...


 touching a car could easily be mistaken for attempted Vandalism


----------



## Spinney (7 Aug 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> touching a car could easily be mistaken for attempted Vandalism


 
In some circumstances, yes.
In most circumstances (like the leaning cyclist, or slapping cyclist, where this all started), no.


----------



## Dan B (7 Aug 2013)

2585867 said:


> We have done this car touching thing before. The bottom line is that, when a person gets inside their car, it becomes their carapace and in touching the vehicle you are pretty much touching them.


It's fortunate that the same doesn't apply if it's their house, otherwise everyone who knocked on the door would get their lights punched out


----------



## Spinney (7 Aug 2013)

Well, I've learnt a new word! 

and


----------



## jdtate101 (7 Aug 2013)

4x4...brilliant.


----------



## Lanzecki (7 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> 4x4...brilliant.


 

A phrase he seems to enjoy using


----------



## Lanzecki (7 Aug 2013)

2586324 said:


> It does encapsulate both elements of said vehicles. The combination of the agressive road dominating fantasy with the underlying pathetic futility, so what's not to like?


 

You are defining driving style by the vehicle driven. A weak argument.


----------



## Lanzecki (7 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2586341, member: 45"]Do you not think insurance companies consider driving style for each vehicle type?[/quote]


Yes they do. A few of my customers are insurance agents. Doesn't mean that a private citizen should make such assumptions. Just because I drive a '4x4' (as defined by Adrian in a previous post) doesn't make me a more dangerous driver then anyone else of the same age and personality.


----------



## jdtate101 (7 Aug 2013)

Personally the majority of high speed close passes and bad impatient driving I experience, seems to be wankpanzers. (I assume that covers BMW's, Audi's and Merc's.......maybe VW's too??)


----------



## Lanzecki (7 Aug 2013)

Maybe I was being overly sensitive. 

I do dislike definitions based on 'what we drive/cycle'. It's like saying I'm heavy drinker because I have blue eyes. There is not enough data to base it on.

Anyway nuff said. Ohh, I do have blue eye's and I probably do drink too much.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Aug 2013)

yep, and those stupid Nissan Nevada Thunderbolt Avenger Massive Weapon Cock Compensation Warrior Mighty Fist Of Doom or whatever they're called, almost invariably driven by idiots.


----------



## dodd82 (7 Aug 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Maybe I was being overly sensitive.
> 
> I do dislike definitions based on 'what we drive/cycle'. It's like saying I'm heavy drinker because I have blue eyes. There is not enough data to base it on.
> 
> Anyway nuff said. Ohh, I do have blue eye's and I probably do drink too much.


 
Sorry, but that's really not true at all.

There is significant data to show the profile of drivers that are most likely to speed, to be involved in incidents involving a motor vehicle etc etc.

There is also significant data to show the profile of people that drive particular brands of cars. This is what car manufacturers base their marketing on - branding a vehicle and targeting a specific profile.

The two are most certainly linked.


----------



## hobbitonabike (7 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> yep, and those stupid Nissan Nevada Thunderbolt Avenger Massive Weapon Cock Compensation Warrior Mighty Fist Of Doom or whatever they're called, almost invariably driven by idiots.


This made me snort tea from my nose!!! Attractive!


----------



## dodd82 (7 Aug 2013)

I should add, however, that anyone who finds out that someone that drives a BMW, for example, and makes an instant judgement about their driving is in the wrong.

That would be unfair.


----------



## glenn forger (7 Aug 2013)

Drivers of 4x4s are putting other motorists at risk by flouting mobile phone and seat belt laws, a study says.
Imperial College London found 4x4 drivers were four times more likely to use mobile phones than other drivers, while a third more shunned seat belt laws.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5107708.stm


----------



## Lanzecki (7 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> yep, and those stupid Nissan Nevada Thunderbolt Avenger Massive Weapon Cock Compensation Warrior Mighty Fist Of Doom or whatever they're called, almost invariably driven by idiots.


 

Bugger, I'm off to sell a vehicle quick  brb!


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> yep, and those stupid Nissan Nevada Thunderbolt Avenger Massive Weapon Cock Compensation Warrior Mighty Fist Of Doom or whatever they're called, almost invariably driven by idiots.


Normally builders in my experience.


----------



## dodd82 (7 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2586546, member: 45"]Which one have you got?[/quote]



I don't drive a BMW


----------



## SamC (7 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Drivers of 4x4s are putting other motorists at risk by flouting mobile phone and seat belt laws, a study says.
> Imperial College London found 4x4 drivers were four times more likely to use mobile phones than other drivers, *while a third more shunned seat belt laws.*
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5107708.stm


 
Oh well, at least there's a chance that they'll remove themselves from society along with whichever poor bugger they take out whilst distracted by their mobile phone.


----------



## stowie (7 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> yep, and those stupid Nissan Nevada Thunderbolt Avenger Massive Weapon Cock Compensation Warrior Mighty Fist Of Doom or whatever they're called, almost invariably driven by idiots.


 

Aah, the Nissan Warrior - I do think anyone who wants Warrior written down the side of their car should have their driving license shredded for the public good.

On seeing these hideous things I have often pondered giving them a slight modification. The "Warrior" on the side is stuck on letters. I wonder if it would be possible to swap the o and a, and then turn the "a" upside-down to make an "e". Hey presto the driver is then the proud owner of a Nissan Worrier.


----------



## dodd82 (7 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2586565, member: 45"]Audi then. That's worse.[/quote]

Hmm. You did read my post above the one you've commented on, didn't you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2013)

User said:


> AUDI = *A*nother *U*seless *D*river *I*nside. In my experience, including a lot of time spent driving across the country on a regular basis, this is so true...


Arrogance Unimpeded by Driver Intelligence is my current version.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Aug 2013)

Seems to be young ladies in 1-series BMWs at the moment round my way.. no patience and no discretion over use of the accelerator or brake.


----------



## Judderz (8 Aug 2013)

dodd82 said:


> I should add, however, that anyone who finds out that someone that drives a BMW, for example, and makes an instant judgement about their driving is in the wrong.
> 
> That would be unfair.


I drive a BMW and always give cyclists room...and I also use my indicators!


----------



## asterix (8 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2587764, member: 45"]I joined the motorway this morning and moved into lane 2 to overtake a lorry. Trouble was, as I was doing so a white BMW in lane 3, approaching at what I'd estimate to be 100mph, decided to move at the same time into lane 2, without indicating. He was a fair distance back and could have stayed in lane 3, and if he'd been at an appropriate speed there would have been no conflict. Taking umbridge at me upsetting his plan his solution was to not brake until he was right on my bumper. That not having an effect he then moved back into lane 3 and came up alongside me. He sat there for a while so I turned towards him and he was staring at me. I think he thought I was frightened. Bald, hard-looking bloke in his fifties. I looked back at the road ahead and carried on. He must have stayed alongside me for a good half mile, staring, the road ahead of him clear until he realised his intimidation wasn't doing anything so he shot off into the distance.

It's not the intimidation that bothers me, it's the fact that someone thinks that that kind of behaviour -trying to scare the wits out of someone by threatening the unknown- is ok. And the slight acceptance that he might be a nutter with a knife in the door pocket.[/quote]

I'd a guy in a Volvo 4x4 do a similar thing. I'd pulled out to pass an artic and he came up behind at an astonishing speed and got so close the driver could have been my passenger! Having passed the artic I passed the next 3 or 4 too. After the last I indicated and pulled in whereupon he did some obscene gesture and shot off and was out of sight inside a minute. I'd estimate he was going a good 50mph faster than my van, i.e. over 120mph.



> he might be a nutter with a knife in the door pocket


 
Among other tools, I'd a hatchet and a felling-axe with me. A targe might be handy as well..


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Aug 2013)

I often use the A1 down to North Yorkshire from Newcastle, which is a dual carriageway, and over the years have seen the insanity of people driving powerful cars at ridiculous speeds, always in the outside lane- until the last second should they need to swerve off between cars to leave at a junction- driving close to the central barrier, tailgating any law abiding drivers who are passing lorries and slower traffic.

There is also another particular type of driver driving at 70 who arranges and times pulling out to pass slower traffic *so* perfectly that you couldn't be *entirely* sure they hadn't done it on purpose but the effect is magnificent... they *appear* to be merely passing the vehicle in front but there's so much more going on than that... you have to admire their nerve as you witness the mayhem, the gestures, the anger and histrionics of the frustrated racer a few feet behind their rear bumper.

The calm driver then overtakes whatever needs to be passed with the minimum of fuss and returns to the inside lane... there is usually a drawing alongside and a rant, but the imperturbability of the driver being passed is a study in calm, unruffled serenity. The best example was a dark blue unmarked Police Volvo... who then proceeded to stop a particularly aggressive 'businessman' who had tailgated for several miles as the police car passed a line of lorries....

[Edit: sorry I'd forgotten this was the Emma Way thread... so back to the OP- any news of her prosecution?]


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Aug 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> I often use the A1 down to North Yorkshire from Newcastle, which is a dual carriageway, and over the years have seen the insanity of people driving powerful cars at ridiculous speeds, always in the outside lane- until the last second should they need to swerve off between cars to leave at a junction- driving close to the central barrier, tailgating any law abiding drivers who are passing lorries and slower traffic.
> 
> There is also another particular type of driver driving at 70 who arranges and times pulling out to pass slower traffic *so* perfectly that you couldn't be *entirely* sure they hadn't done it on purpose but the effect is magnificent... they *appear* to be merely passing the vehicle in front but there's so much more going on than that... you have to admire their nerve as you witness the mayhem, the gestures, the anger and histrionics of the frustrated racer a few feet behind their rear bumper.
> 
> The calm driver then overtakes whatever needs to be passed with the minimum of fuss and returns to the inside lane... there is usually a drawing alongside and a rant, but the imperturbability of the driver being passed is a study in calm, unruffled serenity. The best example was a dark blue unmarked Police Volvo... who then proceeded to stop a particularly aggressive 'businessman' who had tailgated for several miles as the police car passed a line of lorries....


 

A road I know and use regularly too on my way from NE family to home in Manchester and for many many years 9 months of football season travelling up & down to watch Blyth at home most games.

I must drive it at very different times to you, yes there are some utter loons on there going stupudly fast as well as some examples you've not mentioned, pottering up the outside lane at 50 utterly oblivious to their rear view mirror - the worst I got caught behind was a couple of cars (small , as new but older cars, flat caps and aniseed liquorice allsorts hats on the occupants, so I'm guessing somewhat older drivers) side by side at 50mph chatting and passing flasks and butty boxes car to car, from well before Scotch Corner to peeling off in convoy at Durham, pig ignorant, making a point or just plain incompetent, who knows?
I am much more your 70 mph and pull out when needed type, but in 25+ driving years have never been subjected to the sort of abuse you describe as usual from a tailgater Nowt more serious than a flash of lights as they arrive on my rear end in the expectation I'll just pull back in & inconvenience myself for their benefit - doesn't happen until I've made my manouvre & I do keep an eye on my RVM with them, but they're usually far too keen to zoom into the distance once past to be ranting and raving at a closed window.


----------



## Herzog (8 Aug 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> ...travelling up & down to watch Blyth at home most games.


 
A thankless task at the best of times!I used to be a regular, the cold biting wind and the smell of Bovril bring it all back


----------



## Boris Bajic (8 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2587764, member: 45"]I joined the motorway this morning and moved into lane 2 to overtake a lorry. Trouble was, as I was doing so a white BMW in lane 3, approaching at what I'd estimate to be 100mph, decided to move at the same time into lane 2, without indicating. He was a fair distance back and could have stayed in lane 3, and if he'd been at an appropriate speed there would have been no conflict. Taking umbridge at me upsetting his plan his solution was to not brake until he was right on my bumper. That not having an effect he then moved back into lane 3 and came up alongside me. He sat there for a while so I turned towards him and he was staring at me. I think he thought I was frightened. Bald, hard-looking bloke in his fifties. I looked back at the road ahead and carried on. He must have stayed alongside me for a good half mile, staring, the road ahead of him clear until he realised his intimidation wasn't doing anything so he shot off into the distance.

It's not the intimidation that bothers me, it's the fact that someone thinks that that kind of behaviour -trying to scare the wits out of someone by threatening the unknown- is ok. And the slight acceptance that he might be a nutter with a knife in the door pocket.[/quote]

In fairness to the chap in the BMW, you oughtn't to have been cycling on a Motorway.

But chapeu for having the mumbo to pass a truck. What gearing were you using?


----------



## Gixxerman (9 Aug 2013)

Judderz said:


> I drive a BMW and always give cyclists room...and I also use my indicators!


So do I.
My favourite is - AUDI = Automobile Usually Driven Inconsiderately


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Aug 2013)

The most honest car company was Nissan who marketed the Pajero in this country - named after a wild leopard species, giving it the tough image so beloved of the drivers of such vehicle


Pajero is in fact slang in Southern Europe for one who masturbates.

These people are driving round in a Nissan W@nker!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> The most honest car company was Nissan who marketed the Pajero in this country - named after a wild leopard species, giving it the tough image so beloved of the drivers of such vehicle
> 
> 
> Pajero is in fact slang in Southern Europe for one who masturbates.
> ...


Hence the uncannily accurate expression wankpanther?


----------



## Lanzecki (9 Aug 2013)

Allow me 

It was a Mitsubishi. Not a Nissan. 

Pajero is a Pampas CAT from Argentina. 

Pajero is rarely used in Spain to describe a tosser.


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Allow me
> 
> It was a Mitsubishi. Not a Nissan.
> 
> ...


So true, its a Catalan word meaning Village person who masturbates.


----------



## jarlrmai (9 Aug 2013)

Wasn't it called the Shogun over here anyway?


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Aug 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Allow me
> 
> It was a Mitsubishi. Not a Nissan.
> 
> ...


 
_Googling Pajero came up with Nissan in the UK, but that is really unimportant, but I will concede that one._

_However the cat was the Leopardus pajeros which is according to the linnaean taxonomy a spotted cat or leopard_

_Finally whether commonly used or not - the company chose to use the word and was worried enough to change it after poor sales in Southern Europe_

_A bit like the other classic s- the Mazda LaPuta (Whore in Spanish) and the close ecape from Honda with the Honda "Fitta"_

When the original name was used along with the slogan, "Small on the outside but large on the inside", it was pointed out that in NOrdic countries the term "Fitta" is in fact the "C word"


----------



## sheddy (15 Aug 2013)

Her case should be heard on Friday


----------



## Frood42 (15 Aug 2013)

Emma Way, 21, from Watton, Norfolk, will appear before Norwich Magistrates' Court on August 16 accused of careless driving, failing to stop after an accident and failing to report an accident.


----------



## Leodis (15 Aug 2013)

10 hours community service and £100 fine


----------



## hopless500 (15 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2585937, member: 1314"]
View attachment 27329
[/quote]

Please tell me that it is a spoof and not real. Please.


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2585292, member: 1314"]What if they were smelling your saddle?[/quote]

Depends if you're riding the bike at the time. Personally I'd have no problem with it either way.


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Aug 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> My old car was a bag-o-s***e but would still not like any one leaning against it at a set of lights ... do that to my new car and I'm likely to get out and push you over!
> If whilst out on my bike I see anyone leaning on anyones car in traffic I'm tempted to lean on them just to see how they like it


 
Flippin' heck. Touching a car and touching a person are NOT the same thing. If a police officer pulled you over and leant on your car as they spoke to you would you get out and push them over. It's not as if they have to lean on your car, but they might. They just might. 
Whereas it isn't a crime to touch a car it can be a crime to touch a person.


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Aug 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> If anyone even looks at my car I'll disembowel them. It's only fair. I bought it with my hard earned money!


 
I feel very much the same and I don't even have a car. But if anyone did think about looking at a car that I might have thought about buying then I would definitely kill them and their thinking about car touching children.


----------



## Cyclopathic (15 Aug 2013)

avalon said:


> Just don't touch other people's stuff without asking. It's simple. Why would you want to offend people that have done nothing to you? Some people don't like being touched and they don't want their posessions being touched by strangers. Why is it so difficult to respect that?


 
Because some people are disproportionately hung up with the idea of someone simply touching their car. Not damaging it, not depriving them of it in any way, not lessening its value by one penny, just touching it.
Offense is there to be taken and I just do not have a great deal of respect for anybody that cannot resist the urge to be offended at such slight a slight


----------



## XRHYSX (15 Aug 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Flippin' heck. Touching a car and touching a person are NOT the same thing. If a police officer pulled you over and leant on your car as they spoke to you would you get out and push them over. It's not as if they have to lean on your car, but they might. They just might.
> Whereas it isn't a crime to touch a car it can be a crime to touch a person.


 Well if the the police officer is talking to you then there's no problem, I've lent on friends cars whilst talking to them and vise versa, 

So say for argument sake you drive to the chippy for your tea and decide to eat them in your car outside the shop, then another patron of the shop decides to eat his leaning up against your vehicle, you would be happy to let this fly


----------



## Kookas (15 Aug 2013)

It pretty much comes down to the fact that letting someone lean on your car as they please reeks of being 'walked on'.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Aug 2013)

Lean on a car by all means. But remember you're placing trust in a person who may want you dead for just breathing.
I'm sure this tangent will start on about car owners being 'precious', but in the end it's about placing faith in a stranger.
I'll never trust anyone behind a wheel that much.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2013)

http://road.cc/content/news/90389-t...arge-california-teen-involved-fatal-collision


----------



## Cyclopathic (16 Aug 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> Well if the the police officer is talking to you then there's no problem, I've lent on friends cars whilst talking to them and vise versa,
> 
> So say for argument sake you drive to the chippy for your tea and decide to eat them in your car outside the shop, then another patron of the shop decides to eat his leaning up against your vehicle, you would be happy to let this fly


 
Er, as much as it might surprise you, yes. I would totally let it fly. I have been in almost this very situation. Arriving back at my car I find a person leant against my car in a semi sitting fashion talking to a friend. I pretty much ignored him and got into my car. The chap said oops sorry sort of thing and looked a bit embarrassed and I said "that's ok". My car wasn't damaged in the slightest by this. I had done it myself many times so I knew very well that the chances of damage were slight and certianly not worth getting upset over or as some here seem to advocate, violent.
My hypothetical point about the police man is that is is just another person whom you do not know touching your stuff with exactly the same results as if it were a cyclist you didn't know. The decision to get upset by one and not the other is completely arbitrary and not at all rational. It means one has actively chosen to be upset or offended by by a certain behaviour in one incidence but not in another that is ostensibly the same. So no, I have very little respect for this thought process as it seems irrational and not thought through. It is getting offended for its own sake and surely life is too short for that. Unless of course one likes to be offended. Some do apparently.


----------



## Cyclopathic (16 Aug 2013)

avalon said:


> Just don't touch other people's stuff without asking. It's simple. Why would you want to offend people that have done nothing to you? Some people don't like being touched and they don't want their posessions being touched by strangers. Why is it so difficult to respect that?


 
Also, you do touch other peoples stuff without asking, everyday. We all do. It's just that where some things are concerned people get irrationally uperty about it.


----------



## Cyclopathic (16 Aug 2013)

User said:


> So, is anyone going to the hearing today? Unfortunately, I have to work today otherwise I'd be tempted to go along.


 
Don't worry. You can have the day off to go to the hearing. If they give you any gip at work about it just tell them I said it was ok. You can refer them to me here if they need confirmation but your say so should be enough if you mention my forum name. Do remember to tell them that this is not holiday or sick leave but an additional paid discretionary day off on the grounds that you'd quite like it.
Cheers.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2013)

just been down the court, she's up before the beak at 2-15, there are two paparazzi scum outside. I may go back and jeer, throw fruit, I dunno.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2013)

I gave them some gyp too, the knobbers ,half twelve they were down there with their stupid big lenses.

YOU KILLED DIANA


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

glenn forger said:


> just been down the court, she's up before the beak at 2-15, there are two paparazzi scum outside. I may go back and jeer, throw fruit, I dunno.


 
On a bike theme, do you not want to go down and throw bike oil and baby wipes?
Perhaps flash the paps with a Cree T6 light?


----------



## simon the viking (16 Aug 2013)

She's denied 3 charges and its going to trial in November!!!


----------



## DCLane (16 Aug 2013)

simon the viking said:


> She's denied 3 charges and its going to trial in November!!!


 
That should be _interesting! _Somehow I think she should have just admitted it.


----------



## Markymark (16 Aug 2013)

Well, at least if they find her guilty there won't be any leniancy for going to trial.


----------



## BSRU (16 Aug 2013)

That's a gamble, she'll probably change her plea to guilty the day before the trial date.


----------



## Milzy (16 Aug 2013)

My hate grows stronger for this silly bitch! I hope she gets lynch mobbed & her life made to be hell after this.


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2013)

This could be interesting.


----------



## martinclive (16 Aug 2013)

How do you deny 'failure to stop' when you have already admitted (via twitter) that you knocked a cyclist off and you did not stop?


----------



## Markymark (16 Aug 2013)

Norwich Magistrates


----------



## martinclive (16 Aug 2013)

User said:


> You've got to remember that she's a bit 'Normal For Norfolk'...


 
Give me six!


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Aug 2013)

She'll probably try to do a proper job on him between now & then to dispose of the witness..


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

Hmmm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-23730371

"Ms Way's solicitor Simon Nicholls, in her absence, entered not guilty pleas at Norwich magistrates."


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2013)

er solicitor is a Doberman, not well liked by Norwich old bill. keeps getting people off.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Aug 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Hmmm
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-23730371
> 
> *"Ms Way's solicitor Simon Nicholls, in her absence, entered not guilty pleas at Norwich magistrates."*


I may be being somewhat naive here, but wouldn't it have looked better for/on her if she had showed her face?


----------



## Frood42 (16 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I may be being somewhat naive here, but wouldn't it have looked better for/on her if she had showed her face?


 
That was what I was thinking, but who knows if the solicitors or Ms Way made the choice to stay away though.

http://www.belmores.co.uk/s25/Team-profile.html
Specialising in criminal defence and road traffic cases


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2013)

Norfolks Nick Freeman. Not cheap. Costing Daddy a shed load of spondulicks.


----------



## martinclive (16 Aug 2013)

No doubt they will try to claim she has suffered enough because of all the publicity............


----------



## Boris Bajic (16 Aug 2013)

We (the cycling community) seem to be obsessing slightly over this case, but I do think it will be interesting to follow.

It juxtaposes some interesting issues: Youth and their use of social media; the rising prominence of cyclists as road users; the legal case where a defence for ill-considered actions has already been made (of sorts) on TV, but not for the offences mentioned in the summons.

Some time soon, a big case (a widely-publicised case) will somehow catch the lasting (ish) attention of the wider media and put a little air under the wings of campaigns to address safe road use and courtesy towards cyclists. This may be that case if it all plays out in a headline-grabbing way.

I'll also be interested to see whether the Crown can use (or would want to use) any of her earlier Tweets as indicators of her irresponsible attitude to road safety. 

If she's determined to be guilty (and I imagine that is more likely than not), it will be interesting to see the extent to which her vilification in the press is played against any sentence.


----------



## dodgy (16 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> My hate grows stronger for this silly bitch! I hope she gets lynch mobbed & her life made to be hell after this.


 

Yes, she certainly deserves that and more, much more.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Aug 2013)

Frood42 said:


> Hmmm
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-23730371
> 
> "Ms Way's solicitor Simon Nicholls, in her absence, entered not guilty pleas at Norwich magistrates."


 
he is in for a decent payday one way or another - gets her off and loads of publicity, doesn't get her off and gets paid anyway!

as someone says, her papa is paying a load of cash for this one.

maybe if he had said no a few times in the past, she wouldn't be acting like a spoilt little prom queen now. (that's obviously my opinion and not based on fact  )


----------



## StuartG (16 Aug 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> as someone says, her papa is paying a load of cash for this one.


If she was poor would the Association of British Drivers feel it their duty to support?


----------



## glenn forger (16 Aug 2013)

Maybe she'll go for those drug-smuggling girls' story and say some big kids made her do it.


----------



## PedalCat (16 Aug 2013)

It might be supposed that the longer this is dragged on, coupled with her plea of not guilty, the high-profile nature of this case might mean that, to a degree, a precedent has to be set, if you consider the possible knock-on effect of any verdict in light of the big increase in cycling. Not to mention plain justice.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (16 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> My hate grows stronger for this silly bitch! I hope she gets lynch mobbed & her life made to be hell after this.





dodgy said:


> Yes, she certainly deserves that and more, much more.


 
Doesn't she deserve a fair trial, and then if found guilty, to be given an appropriate sentence?


----------



## dodgy (16 Aug 2013)

/woooosh


----------



## Milzy (16 Aug 2013)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Doesn't she deserve a fair trial, and then if found guilty, to be given an appropriate sentence?


 
Errrrrm, no. Since I started visiting CC forum around 3 cyclists have been killed a week. Sometimes tragic accidents happen but there's monsters like Emma Way with the worst possible attitude & lack of knowledge. They need to make an example of her & then maybe these dangerous killers can be educated not to use their vehicles as lethal weapons.


----------



## Milzy (16 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2601962, member: 30090"]Its like you are trying to Imply that people wantonly use thier car as a lethal weapon. Thats not true.

She will get off though.

Her word against his regarding the incident and the tweet she'll pass off as some macho bravado and that none of it was actually true regarding her tweet.[/quote]

I totally agree with the last two statements.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2601962, member: 30090"]Its like you are trying to Imply that people wantonly use thier car as a lethal weapon. Thats not true.

She will get off though.

Her word against his regarding the incident and the tweet she'll pass off as some macho bravado and that none of it was actually true regarding her tweet.[/quote]

But it's not just his word. He was taking part in an event and there were others around.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2601962, member: 30090"]Its like you are trying to Imply that people wantonly use thier car as a lethal weapon. Thats not true. [/quote] I've been purposly pushed out into the path of an articulated lorry, onto a roundabout, by the driver of the vehicle behind me. He was showing off to his mates that were in the car at the time. Well known shortcut between two motorway junctions, with roadworks between the junctions.

He knew what he was doing & thought it was funny doing it. If that isn't using the vehicle as a leathal weapon, what is?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (16 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Errrrrm, no. Since I started visiting CC forum around 3 cyclists have been killed a week. Sometimes tragic accidents happen but there's monsters like Emma Way with the worst possible attitude & lack of knowledge. They need to make an example of her & then maybe these dangerous killers can be educated not to use their vehicles as lethal weapons.


I agree she's ignorant and has a terrible attitude, and that many motorists need to be educated. I understand the anger. I just think the idea of mob rule kind of sucks (however tempting it may be in certain circumstances.) If convicted, and her sentence is on the low side, as it often is when motorists show scant regard for the lives of cyclists, then I think energy should be directed to raising awareness of this injustice and channel the action into improving the law.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (16 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> *Errrrrm, no*. Since I started visiting CC forum around 3 cyclists have been killed a week. Sometimes tragic accidents happen but there's monsters like Emma Way with the worst possible attitude & lack of knowledge. They need to make an example of her & then maybe these dangerous killers can be educated not to use their vehicles as lethal weapons.


She isn't entitled to a fair trial?


----------



## Milzy (16 Aug 2013)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> She isn't entitled to a fair trial?


 
I feel the trail would be a waste of time & money. She's admitted it then denied it. The police have enough information IMO. She should just be sentenced. Even though she'll get off she should get plenty of stick from certain people so that will have to be the rough justice. Poor Emma.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2013)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> She isn't entitled to a fair trial?


She's already seen to that part herself. Anthing that follows could/can hardly be classed as a fair trial. She may have been acting on the advice of her legal team, but she'll not get a fair trial due to the amount of coverage she managed to get for herself.
It might even get thrown out, due to the amount of adverse publicity that has preceeded the trial. That & possibly having lost her job may be seen "as punishment enough".


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Aug 2013)

Milzy said:


> Errrrrm, no. Since I started visiting CC forum around 3 cyclists have been killed a week. Sometimes tragic accidents happen but there's monsters like Emma Way with the worst possible attitude & lack of knowledge. They need to make an example of her & then maybe these dangerous killers can be educated not to use their vehicles as lethal weapons.


 

She's not a monster. She's a nobber.


----------



## livpoksoc (16 Aug 2013)

18 pages is a bit much to read on a friday night. Either way, he did something stupid & would have got away with it had it not been for her own stupidity to tweet about it. The internet is a large cauldron of vicious sharp tongued stupid idiots & she is now feeling the recompense of that action.

Her appearance on BBC Breakfast was desperate and stupid, almost as stupid as having her brief sat right next to her.

The real problem, despite the obvious abundance of stupid decisions made, is that despite the fall out of this case, a cyclist was hit though not seriously hurt & the driver in the incident has been located but faces much more serious consequences than had she stopped at the side of the road and not voiced her ignorance in some vein attempt to appear modal. Sorry love, but the cycling community is a very opinionated one.

You would hope the judge would take into account the incident itself as one issue and her actions afterwards as a separate set of problems to address. She shouldn't deserve to lose her job and be prevented from practicing in the future, instead she needs to be dealt with in a way that is fair but underlines the need to educate her decision making process and for others out there who think the VED gives them the ultimate right of way on the roads.

Failing that, if she is blocked from being a bean counter she may make it as a minor celebrity/icon in a safety campaign.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Aug 2013)

2602246 said:


> To be fair to Milzy's point of view, there is a large extent to which she is an unintentional, casual, monster. She almost certainly doesn't see herself as a bad person but, like most people, has never stopped to think about the everyday impacts of normal everyday actions simply because it is routine and ordinary.


 

Still think monster is incorrrect. That term is normally reserved for child killers, in an attempt to dehumanise then. She collided with a cyclist and didn't have the maturity to stop and check that he was ok. Instead, she offered a clumsy justification on Twitter. She's an idiot, not a monster.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Aug 2013)

She is a silly, thoughtless, immature, self obsessed girl, who thinks, like many do, that what she says on twitter is amusing to her freinds, and thought like many do that what she wrote was between her and her friends. Also, like many young people she was not prepared to take personal responsibility for her actions, both for the accident, and for silly childish uninformed remarks on twitter. For that she will have to have that hanging over her for the rest of her life, because it will be forever on the Internet, for all her family to see, her children and her grandchildren. As for the driving offences for which she is charged, she is entitled to her day in court, I doubt very much she will get away with it, but the punishment will no doubt be proportionate to the offence, though many cyclists on forums across the country will disagree with it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> 18 pages is a bit much to read on a friday night. Either way, he did something stupid & would have got away with it had it not been for her own stupidity to tweet about it. The internet is a large cauldron of vicious sharp tongued stupid idiots & she is now feeling the recompense of that action.
> 
> Her appearance on BBC Breakfast was desperate and stupid, almost as stupid as having her brief sat right next to her.
> 
> ...


No, they should be treated as the one issue. She drove someone off the road, failed to stop as required, failed to report it, as required. And then brags about what she'd just done on twitter. Whilst still driving the same vehicle. I thought that mobile phone use(hand held) whilst driving had been illegal for some years in this country.

Would you want the same rule to apply if the vehicle that she forced off the road had been a motor vehicle. Somehow I don't think so, nor do I think it would have been allowed to drag on quite so long as it has done. Nor would she have been allowed to give her side of the story on national TV, prior to any hearing taking place.

We, as cyclists have as much right to be able to use the roads as any car driver. Whatever their thoughts about us, and what that gives them the "right" to do to us. And that is just as important to get across as the fact that what she did, and bragged about doing were & are wrong.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2013)

If Ms Way's driving was careless, and the 'evidence' in the public domain is far from conclusive, this is about the weediest case of careless driving one could come across.

It would have been an ideal candidate for the new fixed penalty arrangements, were they in force at the time.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2013)

To me the issue here is that she is still of the opinion that "my mistake was posting on Twiiter", and THAT is what she is apologising for.

She is still failing to demonstrate any understanding that (by her own evidence) she drives regularly in a careless, reckless and even reckless manner, knocked someone off their bike, then shows that she felt that she had not done anything wrong because the other person was inferior to her for reasons that are pathetic and non -existent

It is only by luck that she did not kill or seriously injure that person

She chose to show her true colours and put her head above the parapet as a target and for many she has become typical of many drivers out there who share her opinions, and see this as a "test case" where it can be clearly and publicly demonstrated that her standards are unacceptable

She and all the other drivers who drive as she does need to have the unequivocal fact that they are arrogant, ignorant and dangerous driver beaten through their thick skulls with a very big stick

The appropriate stick in this case is the law


----------



## livpoksoc (17 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> No, they should be treated as the one issue. She drove someone off the road, failed to stop as required, failed to report it, as required. And then brags about what she'd just done on twitter. Whilst still driving the same vehicle. I thought that mobile phone use(hand held) whilst driving had been illegal for some years in this country.
> 
> Would you want the same rule to apply if the vehicle that she forced off the road had been a motor vehicle. Somehow I don't think so, nor do I think it would have been allowed to drag on quite so long as it has done. Nor would she have been allowed to give her side of the story on national TV, prior to any hearing taking place.
> 
> We, as cyclists have as much right to be able to use the roads as any car driver. Whatever their thoughts about us, and what that gives them the "right" to do to us. And that is just as important to get across as the fact that what she did, and bragged about doing were & are wrong.



I fully understand what was illegal about her actions & hope the judge assesses these actions fully including her attitude of trying to play the victim after she tweeted.

What I'm saying is that one stupid act that fed another in a desperate attempt to get out of it (whether led by herself or her legal advisor) shouldn't result in her being labelled a monster and her entire life ruined. If her attitude about cyclists remain unchanged then obviously the cycling community will be unrelenting in the way she is spoken about either directly or not. If she does see the error of her ways then you would hope the punishment she is handed is fair and respected by all so that everyone involved can go back to normal as best they can.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> I fully understand what was illegal about her actions & hope the judge assesses these actions fully including her attitude of trying to play the victim after she tweeted.
> 
> What I'm saying is that one stupid act that fed another in a desperate attempt to get out of it (whether led by herself or her legal advisor) shouldn't result in her being labelled a monster and her entire life ruined. If her attitude about cyclists remain unchanged then obviously the cycling community will be unrelenting in the way she is spoken about either directly or not. If she does see the error of her ways then you would hope the punishment she is handed is fair and respected by all so that everyone involved can go back to normal as best they can.


Why not. Her "one stupid action" could have killed another person. She's shown no remorse for what she did at the time or in the immediate aftermath. Her only remorse has been for herself. I've not seen her asking if the person she ran off the road was ok, at any time. So she can't be bothered.

She's sorry because she was caught out by her own stupid acts, following the incident. Never having met her, but like most who have heard of the case, for me, her actions come over as arrogant, ignorant & verging on taking delight in what she's been able to get away with.

Now she's been caught it was all a stupid mistake & she's now trying to play the victim in this. That for me doesn't cut it. As for the job, the adverse publicity that this idiot brought them will take more time to correct than simply suspending her from it. Even if she's allowed back, the stain will always be there.


----------



## Boris Bajic (17 Aug 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> I fully understand what was illegal about her actions & hope the judge assesses these actions fully including her attitude of trying to play the victim after she tweeted.
> 
> What I'm saying is that *one stupid act that fed another in a desperate attempt to get out of it (whether led by herself or her legal advisor) shouldn't result in her being labelled a monster and her entire life ruined*. If her attitude about cyclists remain unchanged then obviously the cycling community will be unrelenting in the way she is spoken about either directly or not. If she does see the error of her ways then you would hope the punishment she is handed is fair and respected by all so that everyone involved can go back to normal as best they can.


 
I'm not disagreeing with your post, which I find persuasive...

I'm just noting the similarity with the case of Huhne and Pryce, where one stupid act (a lie) led to another thing and another and another and they ended up in Clink.

A lot of posts (not yours) associate her crassness and her lack of awareness of consequence with her youth. The cases of Huhne and Pryce (and several others) suggest that youth is only a small part of it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2601962, member: 30090"]*Its like you are trying to Imply that people wantonly use thier car as a lethal weapon. Thats not true.*

She will get off though.

Her word against his regarding the incident and the tweet she'll pass off as some macho bravado and that none of it was actually true regarding her tweet.[/quote]

Some do: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cromford-road-rage-appeal-for-information.137615/


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> To me the issue here is that she is still of the opinion that "my mistake was posting on Twiiter", and THAT is what she is apologising for.


 
She has stated all along that she came round a blind bend to find a cyclist on her side of the road, who she collided with. The unfortunate cyclist was taking part in a sportive at the time. And anyone who has ridden a sportive will know that she might well be telling the truth.

Doesn't excuse her not stopping mind.


----------



## Spinney (17 Aug 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> She has stated all along that she came round a blind bend to find a cyclist on her side of the road, who she collided with. The unfortunate cyclist was taking part in a sportive at the time. And anyone who has ridden a sportive will know that she might well be telling the truth.
> 
> Doesn't excuse her not stopping mind.


 
But didn't she also state on TV that she didn't actually hit the cyclist? Can't have it both ways...


----------



## Milzy (17 Aug 2013)

We are just going around in circles here, we must be less hateful & just let the authorities do their jobs.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> She has stated all along that she came round a blind bend to find a cyclist on her side of the road, who she collided with. The unfortunate cyclist was taking part in a sportive at the time. And anyone who has ridden a sportive will know that she might well be telling the truth.
> 
> Doesn't excuse her not stopping mind.


 
Quite so.

I expect her evidence will be on the lines of: "I drove around the bend as normal and was confronted by two cyclists, riding at speed, in the middle of the road."

That could even be true, and if it's accepted it is hard to see how she can be convicted of careless driving.


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> But didn't she also state on TV that she didn't actually hit the cyclist? Can't have it both ways...


 

I think her argument is that he clipped her wing mirror and ended up in the hedge.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> I fully understand what was illegal about her actions & hope the judge assesses these actions fully including her attitude of trying to play the victim after she tweeted.
> 
> What I'm saying is that one stupid act that fed another in a desperate attempt to get out of it (whether led by herself or her legal advisor) shouldn't result in her being labelled a monster and her entire life ruined. If her attitude about cyclists remain unchanged then obviously the cycling community will be unrelenting in the way she is spoken about either directly or not. If she does see the error of her ways then you would hope the punishment she is handed is fair and respected by all so that everyone involved can go back to normal as best they can.


 
Sorry and don't take this as being personal, but this "don't ruin their lives' mentality is becoming absurd

Someone with points on their license has shown that they are unable to drive, and the fact that we accept the bleating that it would affect their lives is something that they should take into account when driving like a muppet

It is the reason why we have people driving around with consistent bad driving that the law has done nothing to address the driver's attitudes and abilities

We had a cyclist killed a few yeras ago by a driver, driving legally with over 20 convictions including jail sentences for drink driving, dangerous driving, and driving whilst disqualified

We have a driver in Swindon still driving with _*39*_ points on his license as removing it would cause them "hardship"

There are over 8,000 drivers with more than 12 points, three with more than 30 points, and another with 33... because the system places their "right" to endanger others is greater than our right to be saved from their appalling driving and the dangers they represent

It is about time that these muppets were removed from the roads FULL STOP


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2013)

We have taxi & private hire drivers who have used similar arguments to those given above to keep driving. And these are people who drive for a living.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Aug 2013)

Comparing this woman to drivers who kill cyclists/have 39 points/assault cyclists is ludicrous.

No wonder some drivers think some cyclists are idiots.


----------



## livpoksoc (17 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Sorry and don't take this as being personal, but this "don't ruin their lives' mentality is becoming absurd
> 
> Someone with points on their license has shown that they are unable to drive, and the fact that we accept the bleating that it would affect their lives is something that they should take into account when driving like a muppet
> 
> ...



Not taken it personally...but i don't see how these cases you list have much to do with this one.

I get that driver ignorance and superiority complexes are a widely experienced mindset that public policy needs to address, however many vociferous people (not just cyclists) out there seem to be praying for an example to made of this young lady. What she's done is stupid (from start to finish) but she doesn't deserve to lose her job & this is one of many examples of young people not understanding the large catchment of the audience the internet provides and ending up under extreme scrutiny from a range of people who go from the rightly concerned to the bored and snide who want her to suffer as if she is not human.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> We have taxi & private hire drivers who have used similar arguments to those given above to keep driving. And these are people who drive for a living.


 
... and should be driving to a reasonable standard.

If they prove that they are unable to do so then that should they be driving the public around?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2013)

She courted the limelight, but its gone sour on her.
What it comes down to is:
She broke the law, bragged about doing so, blamed the other party because she believed they had no right to be where she was. She got caught & the company she worked for didn't want the adverse publicity she'd gained them, suspended her.
She's only sorry that she got caught, nowt else. Can anyone on here confirm or deny that she has at any point enquired about how the person she ran off the road was.



Cunobelin said:


> ... and should be driving to a reasonable standard.
> 
> If they prove that they are unable to do so then that should they be driving the public around?


Their local spokesman has over 46 points on his licence, and still drives for a living. Thats 46 points within the last two years! Objections against him holding a taxi licence have fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## Boris Bajic (17 Aug 2013)

We ought to wait for the outcome of the case, but I do think there is a little more lenience than once there was. I am not in favour of Draconian horridness, but there must be a case (if she's guilty) for imposing a punishment that continues to teach her a valuable lesson for years to come.

I was banned when still sixteen, for _'Driving while Disqualified by Virtue of Age'_ and for _'Driving with No Insurance'_. No points in those days, but I had what we used to call "Two endorsemments". It was big poo for one so young.

The conviction was sound and the Juvenile Court took the right action. I was fined £25, which might not sound much, but I was a schoolboy and it was some time in the Edwardian era. I earned £5 an evening washing up in a steak house on Monday nights, so it was a fortune.

The real cost of my actions (I'd been on the road underage for several months before being caught) was that for the next five years I had to declare the ban and it pumped my premiums up. Quite right too. If Ms Way is found guilty, she ought to have a long-lasting reminder of her stupidity. It worked for me.

What I did was daft, dangerous and selfish. I was punished by the courts. I now have thirty accident-free, claim-free years behind me, but my past is not entirely blame-free. Out of interest, has anyone else on these pages lost their license?

(Although technically I didn't lose mine, as I'd never had one. I was asked why I hadn't brought it to court with me and had to explain that I was there for not having one).


----------



## Spinney (17 Aug 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> Not taken it personally...but i don't see how these cases you list have much to do with this one.
> 
> I get that driver ignorance and superiority complexes are a widely experienced mindset that public policy needs to address, however many vociferous people (not just cyclists) out there seem to be praying for an example to made of this young lady. What she's done is stupid (from start to finish) but she doesn't deserve to lose her job & this is one of many examples of young people not understanding the large catchment of the audience the internet provides and ending up under extreme scrutiny from a range of people who go from the rightly concerned to the bored and snide who want her to suffer as if she is not human.


 
How many points would she have got if that twitter pic of her doing 90 mph had been used as evidence to convict her of speeding? Knocking off the cyclist does not appear to have been an isolated incident (and bragging about it likewise).


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Comparing this woman to drivers who kill cyclists/have 39 points/assault cyclists is ludicrous.
> 
> No wonder some drivers think some cyclists are idiots.


 
... or unable to read the written word?

No-one compared her in the way you claim, and I would love to see how you came to that conclusion.

My entire post was about the attitude that drivers "need to drive" exceeds the right of other road users to have those who have proven that they are unable or willing to drive safely and legally removed from the road


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Aug 2013)

livpoksoc said:


> Not taken it personally...but i don't see how these cases you list have much to do with this one.
> 
> I get that driver ignorance and superiority complexes are a widely experienced mindset that public policy needs to address, however many vociferous people (not just cyclists) out there seem to be praying for an example to made of this young lady. What she's done is stupid (from start to finish) but she doesn't deserve to lose her job & this is one of many examples of young people not understanding the large catchment of the audience the internet provides and ending up under extreme scrutiny from a range of people who go from the rightly concerned to the bored and snide who want her to suffer as if she is not human.


 
If she loses her job it is because she has shown irrefutably that she has not lived up to the standards required for that profession.


----------



## livpoksoc (17 Aug 2013)

Spinney said:


> How many points would she have got if that twitter pic of her doing 90 mph had been used as evidence to convict her of speeding? Knocking off the cyclist does not appear to have been an isolated incident (and bragging about it likewise).




I'm unaware of such a picture. Has she tweeted a pic of her doing 90? If so then it portrays a different picture to a one off incident & shows callousness not only to other road users but also to the law & I may retract previous comments...either way this is one of many examples of people not understanding the gravity of bragging on the internet. Previously being naughty may have been a schoolyard accolade...now a lot of young people are finding out that the watching world is full of people willing to unpick every fibre of humanity in someone for one or two flaws. The degrading treatment that comes with the attention outweighs the original action & whilst justice may be done in this instance, the mob will still control her life until the next idiot comes along. Thankfully for her, there seems to be an abundant supply of them.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> Their local spokesman has over 46 points on his licence, and still drives for a living. Thats 46 points within the last two years! Objections against him holding a taxi licence have fallen on deaf ears.




46 points!?

How the f*ck does he get any insurance?

GC


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> ... or unable to read the written word?
> 
> No-one compared her in the way you claim, and I would love to see how you came to that conclusion.
> 
> My entire post was about the attitude that drivers "need to drive" exceeds the right of other road users to have those who have proven that they are unable or willing to drive safely and legally removed from the road


 

OK, you - and others' - blathering on in a thread about Ms Way about killer drivers, drivers who assault cyclists and drivers who work the system is not, in any way, comparing Ms Way to those drivers.

So presumably your remark (above) about drivers with an attitude of needing to drive is also not about Ms Way.

Probably just as well because for all we know she may have an impeccable driving record.

Stupid remarks on twitter doth not a poor driver make.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2013)

At last you have read what is written.

If I want to refer to her, then I will do so using her name, but if as above I speak generically then I will also do so and use terms like "drivers" and "someone who has points on their licence" and "there are over 8,000 drivers with more than 12 points".

As for Ms Way possibly having an impeccable driving record (you see how it works - I have used her name)....................We can only really rely on the evidence of her own testimony...... and it would appear to be far from impeccable. Unless using a mobile phone to record your speedometer whilst driving at 95 mph is a new concept of good driving technique I am unaware of?


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> At last you have read what is written.
> 
> If I want to refer to her, then I will do so using her name, but if as above I speak generically then I will also do so and use terms like "drivers" and "someone who has points on their licence" and "there are over 8,000 drivers with more than 12 points".
> 
> As for Ms Way possibly having an impeccable driving record (you see how it works - I have used her name)....................We can only really rely on the evidence of her own testimony...... and it would appear to be far from impeccable. Unless using a mobile phone to record your speedometer whilst driving at 95 mph is a new concept of good driving technique I am unaware of?


 
Generically speaking, I agree with your remarks about drivers who flout the law.

Still can't quite grasp what they are doing in this thread, but I will put that down to your superior intellect.

As for Ms Way's tweet of a car speedo, well, what does it amount to - a silly boast from a silly girl.

And of course neither I, not anyone who posts on here, have ever driven faster than 70mph.

Dragging this back on topic....

That tweet pic will not get her convicted of speeding, just as the tweet about the cyclist will not - on its own - get her convicted of careless driving.

Add the 'racing' cyclists occupying much of the road, the low-level of the incident generally, and you can see why she's pleaded not guilty.

So would I.


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Aug 2013)

I was sure there must be a sensible resolution between 'leave the poor girl alone' and 'hang her from the neck until dead' and as ever, Boris found it.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Aug 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Generically speaking, I agree with your remarks about drivers who flout the law.
> 
> Still can't quite grasp what they are doing in this thread, but I will put that down to your superior intellect.
> 
> ...


 
All of which is really rather irrelevant to the fact that she faces charges of 'failing to stop" and "failing to report"


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> All of which is really rather irrelevant to the fact that she faces charges of 'failing to stop" and "failing to report"


 
'Failing to stop' may be a difficult one to defend in this case, but evidence of bad driving is an aggravating feature of a failing to stop offence.

Thus if Ms Way can get not guilty on careless, she will get a lighter sentence on the failing to stop.

Failing to stop carries a possible prison sentence (careless does not), so she will be keen to water down the failing to stop as much as possible.


----------



## hobbitonabike (18 Aug 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> 'Failing to stop' may be a difficult one to defend in this case, but evidence of bad driving is an aggravating feature of a failing to stop offence.
> 
> Thus if Ms Way can get not guilty on careless, she will get a lighter sentence on the failing to stop.
> 
> Failing to stop carries a possible prison sentence (careless does not), so she will be keen to water down the failing to stop as much as possible.



How is it possible to water down failing to stop? You either stopped or you didn't? (This is a genuine question by the way not a snarky comment)


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Aug 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> How is it possible to water down failing to stop? You either stopped or you didn't? (This is a genuine question by the way not a snarky comment)


 

As it was a sportive, she could argue that she feared repercussions from a huge mob of angry riders.


----------



## livpoksoc (18 Aug 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> How is it possible to water down failing to stop? You either stopped or you didn't? (This is a genuine question by the way not a snarky comment)


She claimed she put the brakes on, saw the cyclist carry on so she drove off too


----------



## PedalCat (18 Aug 2013)

She didn't even punctuate between "I have right of way" and "he doesn't even pay road tax"! Send her down.


----------



## hobbitonabike (18 Aug 2013)

Ok some of those are fair enough. But she wouldn't get away with the not realising one,seen as she bragged about knocking him off.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> 46 points!?
> 
> How the f*ck does he get any insurance?
> 
> GC


That comes from one of the many insurance companies set up purely for taxi/private hire drivers. He does need to get his brake lights fixed though. And his passenger side sliding door, replace the rear winscreen with something other than cling film. Insurance is way down his list.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> How is it possible to water down failing to stop? You either stopped or you didn't? (This is a genuine question by the way not a snarky comment)


 
There are degrees of seriousness of any offence, which is reflected in the sentence.

If Ms Way pleads guilty/is convicted of failing to stop, she will want the circumstances of the offence to be as least serious as possible to get the lowest sentence

Bad driving makes the offence worse, as does the seriousness of the collision.

Thus if she can engineer not guilty to careless, there is no bad driving and the sentence for the failing to stop will be lower.

I expect everyone will accept the collision was very minor, so she's OK on that point.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> There are degrees of seriousness of any offence, which is reflected in the sentence.
> 
> If Ms Way pleads guilty/is convicted of failing to stop, she will want the circumstances of the offence to be as least serious as possible to get the lowest sentence
> 
> ...


Well if forcing someone into the ditch at the side of the road is a minor collision. Whats a major one. Note she never stopped to check if the other party involved was ok.

Still waiting on someone to say has she at any point asked how the person she collided with was ok. All I've seen has been about herself.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

2604583 said:


> We need to wait and see quite how well that description of events holds up under cross examination.


It was meant more as a question to Pale Rider, who said _"the collision was very minor"._


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> It was meant more as a question to Pale Rider, who said _"the collision was very minor"._


 
I believe the most likely account we have at present is the collision amounted to clipping the car door mirror.

After all, Ms Way was not bleating about damage to her precious car, which she surely would have done if there was any.

On any view, that is a minor collision as collisions go.

None of us has seen the interview transcripts and statements, so that could change.

And as Adrian says, events could take another turn when the parties - particularly the two cyclists - are cross-examined.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

Ending up going through the ditch would hardly be minor, for the person forced of the road.
Attitudes need changing with regards what you can & cannot do as a driver to another road user. And this seems to be the perfect test case, for all who use the roads. She gets off, it'll be "open season" on everyone.
I've seen two riders mentioned & a group of riders mentioned, which was it. She was also on the wrong side of the road, by her own admission. The rider disappearing off the road to her right, would place her on the right-hand side of the road. Not the left(correct) side.
Was it speed that carried her over to that side of the road or possible use of a handheld mobile phone whilst driving? Both she's shown she's done in the past.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

Slap on the wrist, naughty girl, don't do it again. Is what I 've been expecting to be the outcome from the start. More so since she appeared on national TV & a couple of magazines. So it'd be hard to disappoint in this case.


----------



## ohnovino (18 Aug 2013)

I think she'll get off.

The big problem for the prosecution is that the cyclist didn't bother reporting the incident until after the Twitter-storm blew up. That makes it very easy for the defence to play down the incident ("if the injured party didn't even think it's worth reporting, then can you blame Emma for feeling the same way?") and to paint the cyclist as motivated by greed (therefore totally undermining his version of events).

_(BTW I'm not saying he was wrong not to report it - I'm sure he just thought the police wouldn't do anything about it anyway)_


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

If he had gone to report it as soon as possible, what information could he have given about the vehicle & driver that failed to stop.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

2604734 said:


> That it occurred. Place and time, driver description, make, model, colour, partial reg. maybe.


Most forces wouldn't even bother giving a log number for that amount of information, let alone take a report.
Thats part of the problem. We are not seen by many as actual, legal road users, and because of that their responsibilities towards us are lower. This case has the power to change that though.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> If he had gone to report it as soon as possible, what information could he have given about the vehicle & driver that failed to stop.





2604734 said:


> That it occurred. Place and time, driver description, make, model, colour, partial reg. maybe.



I might have this wrong, but if memory serves me right the cyclist did not not know who the car driver was, or what the car was, until the silly girl blurted the news all over twitter. Only then was he able to report that it was he who was hit by the car.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2013)

2604771 said:


> Doesn't sound too promising then.



I have no idea. What I find odd is that she has decided to plead not guilty and go for a hearing. If she had pleaded guilty, taken what ever was going to be dealt with, this would be over for her now. As it is she has got the stress of the case hanging over he for another three months, at the risk of having a heftier punishment if she is found guilty in November.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

Maybe she's hoping this one http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-emma-way.136684/ will get to court earlier/before hers.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> Maybe she's hoping this one http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-emma-way.136684/ will get to court earlier/before hers.



Is that one going to court?


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Is that one going to court?


Not entirely certain but is she(Emma Way) hoping it does & before she gets there.


----------



## Jezston (18 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> Is that one going to court?


 
Considering that apparently no one has come forward as being the victim, then I expect it's never going anywhere.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2013)

Sussex police are investigating
_*"Sussex Police*‏@*sussex_police*3 Aug_
_@*HelenBlackman* @*sfichele* @*farnie* @*antemery* @*daisymerollinnn* @*scotbot* Thank you all. We have a log of this incident and are looking in to it."_
_&_
_*"Sussex Police*‏@*sussex_police*3 Aug_
_@*VexedVeloist* @*antemery* @*rozpen* @*daisymerollinnn* @*scotbot* @*carltonreid* @*hasbeanjunkie* Limited info... Will be checking Sussex systems now."_


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I might have this wrong, but if memory serves me right the cyclist did not not know who the car driver was, or what the car was, until the silly girl blurted the news all over twitter. Only then was he able to report that it was he who was hit by the car.


 
The version I understood was that it was not reported because of insufficient information about the car, such as registration number

Once Emma helpfully put herself in the frame for it, and her vehicle fitted the details and the driver description fitted he then went to Police and reported.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Aug 2013)

Interesting one from the US about the efect of Twitter

(... and before anyone complains - this is a generic comment, I am well aware that Emma Way disd not kill anyone)



> Comments made on social media are increasingly being used as evidence in criminal cases, say lawyers.
> The revelation came as a teenager in the US was believed to have become the first person charged with murder because of his tweets.
> Cody Hall had been charged with manslaughter after knocking over and killing a cyclist while driving.
> But, after finding the 18-year-old boasted months earlier about speeding on his Twitter feed, prosecutors in California increased the charges to murder and revoked his bail.
> ...


----------



## PedalCat (19 Aug 2013)

classic33 said:


> We are not seen by many as actual, legal road users, and because of that their responsibilities towards us are lower. *This case has the power to change that though*.


Indeed; a very important point. A relativley stiff sentence would be in society's best interests.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2013)

PedalCat said:


> Indeed; a very important point. A relativley stiff sentence would be in society's best interests.


Doesn't have to be a stiff sentence to be in society's best interests. The judge can make it clear that this type of behaviour could have led to another person becoming just another number in the casualties on British roads. That the only remorse she has shown, since the incident took place has been for herself & how much she has lost as a result of her actions. For that, and that alone she's sorry.

The family of the person she hit could have been without a family member that day and she's only bothered about her losses & for getting caught.

Can anyone say if they have seen anything, where she's asked after/about the person she hit & how they are as a result of what she did to them?


----------



## Poacher (20 Aug 2013)

My prediction: Simon Nicholls has spotted a failure on the part of police or CPS to adhere to correct procedures and will apply successfully for a dismissal, but only after allowing this case to reach court in November, in order to cause maximum embarrassment and reluctance to pursue any similar case in future.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2013)

Due to all the publicity, there cannot be a "fair trial". Case dismissed.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2013)

User said:


> If the trial is in a magistrates court then the 'adverse publicity' argument will fail. Magistrates and DJs are considered perfectly capable of putting such things from their minds.


Just giving my "verdict" before the case even gets to court.


----------



## Boris Bajic (23 Aug 2013)

This whole thing has been blown up out of all proportion.

She seems a sweet girl and was full of contrition for the unwise use of Twitter. She is now being hounded by a cruel and merciless public and a militant group of cyclists for (in effect) confessing on the only medium on which she was comfortable to coming into contact with a cyclist.

As we are all aware, these racing cyclist hurtle at beakneck speeds (even the adjective causes me concern) through roads that are for the use of everyone, not just those with a passion for racing and taking risks.

There, on these roads, startled by racers whipping past her at absurd speeds, was our sweet, young and impressionable Tweeter. One of the cyclists clipped her mirror. Outrageous, but she appears (from her confessional Tweet) to have forgiven him.

For doing nothing more scandalous than Tweeting a confession, she now stands to lose he job, her career, her freedom and perhaps even her Starbucks loyalty card. 

Give the girl (sweet girl) a break.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Aug 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> For doing nothing more scandalous than Tweeting a confession, she now stands to lose he job, her career, her freedom and perhaps even her Starbucks loyalty card.
> .


 
I read somewhere that Blockbuster have revoked her membership too. The horror.


----------



## snorri (23 Aug 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Norwich Magistrates


 "when a car clipped him" . 
"Clipped" sounds like such a gentle coming together and was the word used in the press report describing the collision which killed an Edinburgh cyclist.. The second cyclist killed by driver Gary McCourt.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I read somewhere that Blockbuster have revoked her membership too. The horror.


Must be bad, blockbusters need all the customers they can.


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Aug 2013)

2620636 said:


> Is it too soon to point out the type of vehicle involved? After all there were innocent children involved.


Is it too soon to point out the self-gratification artist driver had been driving through floods before this? Methinks he may have been looking for floods to drive through?



> He said: "My 4x4 is like a monster truck, stands about 7ft (2.2m) high and is fitted with a snorkel exhaust. We'd already driven through some flooding, but as I went into this I thought 'It's deep' so put the car into reverse.


----------



## Lanzecki (28 Aug 2013)

Look, another one.

http://cdn.sheknows.com/articles/sinking-car-2.jpg

No, wait that's a car.

There ya go  Should keep you happy 

http://roselawgroupreporter.com/wp-...s_off_road_park_sinking_jeep+1997_jeep_tj.jpg


----------



## Milzy (28 Aug 2013)




----------



## qigong chimp (29 Aug 2013)

snorri said:


> "when a car clipped him" .
> "Clipped" sounds like such a gentle coming together and was the word used in the press report describing the collision which killed an Edinburgh cyclist.. The second cyclist killed by driver Gary McCourt.


Round my way we had a cyclist "brushed" by a car at a pinch point recently. Car as fine filament tipped wand for applying blusher to the peachy cheeks of women. Cyclist then "lost his balance", struck head on kerb and died. All very unfortunate.


----------



## Davidsw8 (19 Nov 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-25000788

£637 + 7 points doesn't sound much but I guess given that she also lost her job, that's something. Awful woman.


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Nov 2013)

http://news.sky.com/story/1170730/cyclist-tweet-is-my-biggest-regret-driver

Still not sorry for driving like a twunt, only sorry for the idiotic tweet, and still got her head up her arse as far as her guilt is concerned, still trying to blame the cyclist she hit.

I'm glad she lost her job, but would have preferred an even steeper penalty, like an 18 month ban....minimum.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Nov 2013)

_ "It is the biggest regret of my life so far."_

Give it time love.


----------



## Milzy (19 Nov 2013)

It's one extreme to the other. That cancer specialist murdered a cyclist & nothing happened to her. Then poor old Emma way dinks a guy with her wing mirror resulting in her life been ruined. This country is so messed up.


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Nov 2013)

Milzy said:


> It's one extreme to the other. That cancer specialist murdered a cyclist & nothing happened to her. Then poor old Emma way dinks a guy with her wing mirror resulting in her life been ruined. This country is so messed up.



Thing is if she had expressed remorse or stopped to help the cyclist like any normal person would, she would have been dealt with a lot less harshly. She has rightly reaped what she has sown. Only an idiot would do something illegal then tweet about it for the whole world to see....and then try and defend her stupidity and blame the victim.

I very much doubt you'll find any sympathy for her here....

However I do agree with you on the other part...about the cancer woman case...just dreadful sentencing.


----------



## User6179 (19 Nov 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Thing is if she had expressed remorse or stopped to help the cyclist like any normal person would, she would have been dealt with a lot less harshly. She has rightly reaped what she has sown. Only an idiot would do something illegal then tweet about it for the whole world to see....and then try and defend her stupidity and blame the victim.
> 
> I very much doubt you'll find any sympathy for her here....
> 
> However I do agree with you on the other part...about the cancer woman case...just dreadful sentencing.


 
Cmon do you honestly believe that someone would tweet what she did if for one moment if they thought they had been driving recklessly , she rightly or wrongly believed the cyclist was at fault for clipping her mirror , she did leave the scene and was rightly prosecuted and convicted for this , the tweet was stupid but not in any way illegal .
Her only crime was leaving the scene of an accident and that had no detrimental effect on anyone !


----------



## rams1de (19 Nov 2013)

She's signed a TV deal, 'Emma's Way' sounds a good title for a sit-com?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Nov 2013)

Milzy said:


> That cancer specialist murdered a cyclist & nothing happened to her.


 
Are you completely mad?

She didn't _murder_ anyone.

GC


----------



## User6179 (19 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2778050, member: 45"]Yes. Your phone is personal. It's a close friend. And your followers are close friends Twitters forget that they're not sitting in the corner of a wine bar with their mates and talk rubbish as if they are. They forget that a tweet can go worldwide in minutes.[/quote]

I honestly can not believe anyone would be that stupid , I think the tweet was a joke in bad taste but not malicious.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Nov 2013)

I think killer driver Dr Helen Measure's conscience is untroubled, she's even arguing over her legal aid costs now. A woman wracked with guilt would not have tried to blame the girl she killed.


----------



## Milzy (19 Nov 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are you completely mad?
> 
> She didn't _murder_ anyone.
> 
> GC


I think you've got the wrong address love.


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> I honestly can not believe anyone would be that stupid , I think the tweet was a joke in bad taste but not malicious.


Are you new to the internet? People post videos of themselves beating people to death on YouTube for their friends. This is on the tamer scale of internet stupidity!


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Nov 2013)

Still only regrets the tweet not the act, a TV deal? I despair.


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

I couldn't see anything in the article about a TV deal. What's it for?

Hopefully it's a reality show where she has to live with the Taliban. At least they won't let her drive.


----------



## User6179 (19 Nov 2013)

J.Primus said:


> Are you new to the internet? People post videos of themselves beating people to death on YouTube for their friends. This is on the tamer scale of internet stupidity!


 
Do you agree or disagree with what I said about Emma believing the cyclist was at fault ?, Psychos on tinternet is another matter.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Nov 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/19/convicted-motorist-bloody-cyclists-tweet

Last paragraph

"Way refused to comment as she left court, saying she had signed an exclusive television deal."


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> Do you agree or disagree with what I said about Emma believing the cyclist was at fault ?, Psychos on tinternet is another matter.


Either she was stupid enough to think it was legal to hit people with your car and drive off if they're at fault, or she was stupid enough to think you can publish accounts of you doing illegal things and nothing will come off it.
It could be either or both. Not sure if any of us could ever really know the myriad ways her brain doesn't work to be honest.


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/19/convicted-motorist-bloody-cyclists-tweet
> 
> Last paragraph
> 
> "Way refused to comment as she left court, saying she had signed an exclusive television deal."



I saw it in the Mail. Please don't judge me


----------



## User6179 (19 Nov 2013)

J.Primus said:


> Either she was stupid enough to think it was legal to hit people with your car and drive off if they're at fault, or she was stupid enough to think you can publish accounts of you doing illegal things and nothing will come off it.
> It could be either or both. Not sure if any of us could ever really know the myriad ways her brain doesn't work to be honest.


 
Well we both agree she was stupid then


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2778038, member: 45"]Her life isn't ruined. She hasn't even got a ban. She's still driving, she'll get another job, and she'll probably be eating kangaroo gonads in the Jungle next Christmas.

*I doubt the doctor who killed the cyclist will have a single day when she doesn't think about what she did*.[/quote]
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-says-scientist-accused-of-killing-rider.html

Whilst I agree with you (being that any 'reasonable' person would show remorse), her total lack of remorse, or even accepting that HER farkING DRIVING caused the cyclist to 'fall' in front of her sort of indicates that she doesn't really give a st1t......


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-says-scientist-accused-of-killing-rider.html
> 
> Whilst I agree with you (being that any 'reasonable' person would show remorse), her total lack of remorse, or even accepting that HER f***ING DRIVING caused the cyclist to 'fall' in front of her sort of indicates that she doesn't really give a st1t......



Even if that's what a lawyer tells you to say it's still reprehensible. Shame that woman can't swap places with the person she killed.


----------



## User6179 (19 Nov 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-says-scientist-accused-of-killing-rider.html
> 
> Whilst I agree with you (being that any 'reasonable' person would show remorse), her total lack of remorse, or even accepting that HER f***ING DRIVING caused the cyclist to 'fall' in front of her sort of indicates that she doesn't really give a st1t......


 
I must live on a different planet or something but was she not cleared of careless driving therefore her driving did not cause the cyclist to fall , it was in fact an accident!?


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Nov 2013)

J.Primus said:


> Even if that's what a lawyer tells you to say it's still reprehensible. *Shame that woman can't swap places with the person she killed*.



I wouldn't wish ill on the woman, but were it possible, I would prefer that she had to ask for and collect her car keys in person from the victim's family.......

Every day.....

For the rest of her life.......


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> I must live on a different planet or something but was she not cleared of careless driving therefore her driving did not cause the cyclist to fall , it was in fact an accident!?


And OJ Simpson didn't kill those two women either...


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> I wouldn't wish ill on the woman, but were it possible, I would prefer that she had to ask for and collect her car keys in person from the victim's family.......
> 
> Every day.....
> 
> For the rest of her life.......



Don't get me wrong, I'm not in favour of our justice system having that sort of power, but I absolutely wish ill on some people. If you go around ending lives and ruining others then I can only hope a series of awful things ruins her life like she has done to others.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> I must live on a different planet or something but was she not cleared of careless driving therefore her driving did not cause the cyclist to fall , it was in fact an accident!?



Correct, the court - having heard the evidence - found nothing wrong with the standard of her driving.

Lots of posters on here - having heard none of the evidence - beg to differ.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Nov 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> Correct, the court - having heard the evidence - found nothing wrong with the standard of her driving.
> 
> Lots of posters on here - having heard none of the evidence - beg to differ.



The court and jury were told that Denisa, the young woman Dr Helen Measures killed as she drove on the wrong side of the road, was a "novice cyclist". The parents, who knew this was not at all true, were not invited to give evidence.


----------



## User6179 (19 Nov 2013)

J.Primus said:


> And OJ Simpson didn't kill those two women either...


ans that means what?


Pale Rider said:


> Correct, the court - having heard the evidence - found nothing wrong with the standard of her driving.
> 
> Lots of posters on here - having heard none of the evidence - beg to differ.


 

Sorry, I was talking about Emma Way!


----------



## glenn forger (19 Nov 2013)

The jury in Dr Helen Measure's trial were told a pack of lies.


----------



## J.Primus (19 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> ans that means what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was talking about Emma Way!



Ahh, I thought you were talking about the woman who killed the cyclist from the other link. Apologies. 

I agree in Emma Way's case it was probably an accident, the issue there is her failing to stop.


----------



## User6179 (19 Nov 2013)

J.Primus said:


> Ahh, I thought you were talking about the woman who killed the cyclist from the other link. Apologies.
> 
> I agree in Emma Way's case it was probably an accident, the issue there is her failing to stop.


 
Yes sorry , I agree with you on the two cases


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> ans that means what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was talking about Emma Way!



So am I.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Nov 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> So am I.



Now your claim that there was nothing wrong with killer driver Dr Helen Measure's trial has been shown to be bollocks I'm not surprised.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Nov 2013)

Jury thought process

I drive a car.
I could have done that.
This person is like me they didn't "mean" to kill that person, they are not a bad person.
Not guilty.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Nov 2013)

Milzy said:


> I think you've got the wrong address love.



Oh I'm sure it's the right address, only it seems that the lights are on but nobody's home. Love.

GC


----------



## Dan B (19 Nov 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Jury thought process
> 
> I drive a car.
> I could have done that.
> ...



Difficult to disagree with that


----------



## Crankarm (19 Nov 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/19/convicted-motorist-bloody-cyclists-tweet
> 
> Last paragraph
> 
> "Way refused to comment as she left court, saying she had signed an exclusive television deal."



What starring in Cell Block H or Dead Woman Wallking?


----------



## Crankarm (19 Nov 2013)

Can i just add that this silly bint is in no way remorseful. She only regrets tweeting as it meant she got caught. She clearly still believes that had she not tweeted then she would have got away with what she did. Glad she lost her job and hopefully career. A pity she wasn't given a 2 year driving ban, forced to take a re-test to get her driving license back and fined £1,000 plus costs with £500 victim surcharge.


----------



## snorri (20 Nov 2013)

rams1de said:


> She's signed a TV deal, 'Emma's Way' sounds a good title for a sit-com?


 
Well, if it's anything like Howard's Way was, bring it on I say.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oK03V7z_IA



On second thoughts, cancel that initial enthusiasm.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Nov 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Now your claim that there was nothing wrong with killer driver Dr Helen Measure's trial has been shown to be bollocks I'm not surprised.



Forger,

Look at the thread title - Emma on Way to court.

I am posting about Emma Way, 

It is you who appear obsessed with the Measures case and keep dragging it up at every opportunity.


----------



## Leodis (20 Nov 2013)

She showed no remorse for her driving and YET again appeared with her lawyer. No mention of her photo doing 95 mph.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Nov 2013)

Helen Measures gets her career and life saving cancer doctor with character references bought into court to get her off, I think it that context Emma Ways photo doing 95mph is relevant towards the case. I don't think we can have a problem with her appearing with her lawyer outside of court.


----------



## glenn forger (20 Nov 2013)

Emma said that photo was her sister's car.


----------



## benb (20 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2778038, member: 45"]Her life isn't ruined. She hasn't even got a ban. She's still driving, she'll get another job, and she'll probably be eating kangaroo gonads in the Jungle next Christmas.

I doubt the doctor who killed the cyclist will have a single day when she doesn't think about what she did.[/quote]

Unlikely if you ask me, as she hasn't expressed a shred of remorse.


----------



## Markymark (20 Nov 2013)

Accordning to BBC she has already another job. She is complaining about receiving malicious threats which for a young female would be horrible and does nobody any good.


----------



## Milzy (20 Nov 2013)

I also think people hate on people more who look & sound a little funny. Bullies will find any little thing they can to dish it out.


----------



## Lanzecki (20 Nov 2013)

That's internet trolls for you. Regardless of what we think happened and how she should be punished, she has been punished. Either honour the laws decision or revolt.


----------



## benb (20 Nov 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> That's internet trolls for you. Regardless of what we think happened and how she should be punished, she has been punished. Either honour the laws decision or revolt.



I am revolting, but that's a different matter.


----------



## Lanzecki (20 Nov 2013)

benb said:


> I am revolting, but that's a different matter.



Well not being a troll I won't comment. 

But I did wonder where the smell was coming from...


----------



## Davidsw8 (20 Nov 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-25013820

"Appearing on ITV's Daybreak programme earlier, Way said that she regretted the Twitter post but did not believe the collision was her fault."

So, even though the court ruled against her and issued penalties, she's still not going to admit it? FFS.

"She said: "I am 22, so not generalising on 22-year-olds sometimes you do just put things and it's not actually intended."

No idea what this means, anyone?

"I was quite angry at the mannerism of the cyclist on the road. My point of view is that he was on my side of the road - that's not the way you drive so I find that quite disrespectful."

What on earth is she talking about? 'Mannerism of the cyclist'? And how can one cycle disrespectfully, was he waggling his backside in her face or something?

Without having read all the details of the incident, I'm assuming the cyclist was cycling in the same direction as her and she clipped him when she overtook to closely, is that it?


----------



## Davidsw8 (20 Nov 2013)

Oh and she has a new job, I hope it's cleaning prison toilets but I somehow imagine this awful woman has landed on her feet probably.


----------



## Markymark (20 Nov 2013)

Davidsw8 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-25013820
> 
> "Appearing on ITV's Daybreak programme earlier, Way said that she regretted the Twitter post but did not believe the collision was her fault."
> 
> So, even though the court ruled against her and issued penalties, she's still not going to admit it? FFS.


To be fair she was aquitted of careless driving and only convicted of failing to stop. What she says is correct with the court ruling.


----------



## Davidsw8 (20 Nov 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> To be fair she was aquitted of careless driving and only convicted of failing to stop. What she says is correct with the court ruling.



Oh ok, fair do's.


----------



## gaz (20 Nov 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> To be fair she was aquitted of careless driving and only convicted of failing to stop. What she says is correct with the court ruling.


That's incorrect. The charge was careless driving and doesn't necessarily have anything to do with fault. Someone could still be at fault in a collision but not be careless.
The fault will be decided by the insurance companies, if there is any claim.


----------



## Lanzecki (20 Nov 2013)

She's been got at by the lawyers.

"Admit nothing, If asked if the sky is blue deny having anything to do with it"


----------



## Markymark (20 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> That's incorrect. The charge was careless driving and doesn't necessarily have anything to do with fault. Someone could still be at fault in a collision but not be careless.
> The fault will be decided by the insurance companies, if there is any claim.


But it is correct with the court ruling as they did not lay blame for the accident with her. She may well be to blame but not according to any court ruling.


----------



## gaz (20 Nov 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> But it is correct with the court ruling as they did not lay blame for the accident with her. She may well be to blame but not according to any court ruling.


As I said, the charge of careless driving doesn't have to have anything to do with who is at fault. She was just deemed not guilty of careless driving. Nothing else.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Nov 2013)

Was the cyclist involved in this at all?

I mean the court proceedings.


----------



## Schneil (22 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> As I said, the charge of careless driving doesn't have to have anything to do with who is at fault. She was just deemed not guilty of careless driving. Nothing else.



As with any criminal charge, you have to be able to be proved guilty beyond reasonable doubt. There wasn't enough there to be able to prosecute her for her crap driving. However for civil claims the proof needs to be only 50:50. So the cyclist involved in the collision could still have a good chance of making a successful claim.



Crankarm said:


> Can i just add that this silly bint is in no way remorseful. She only regrets tweeting as it meant she got caught. She clearly still believes that had she not tweeted then she would have got away with what she did. Glad she lost her job and hopefully career. A pity she wasn't given a 2 year driving ban, forced to take a re-test to get her driving license back and fined £1,000 plus costs with £500 victim surcharge.



Well given she's 22 with 7 points on her licence she effectively has. Imagine what her car insurance premiums will be like now? I'd be surprised if it wasn't an increase of at least 4 figures


----------



## stowie (22 Nov 2013)

Schneil said:


> As with any criminal charge, you have to be able to be proved guilty beyond reasonable doubt. There wasn't enough there to be able to prosecute her for her crap driving. However for civil claims the proof needs to be only 50:50. So the cyclist involved in the collision could still have a good chance of making a successful claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Well given she's 22 with 7 points on her licence she effectively has. Imagine what her car insurance premiums will be like now? I'd be surprised if it wasn't an increase of at least 4 figures



I watched as much of the interview on Daybreak as I could stomach. She was asked what she would say to the cyclist now and the solicitor immediately pitched in to say "what can she say, she was found not guilty of having caused the collision". Which I don't think is actually true? They found her not guilty of careless driving - surely this isn't one and the same?

She was found guilty of failing to stop at an accident and failing to report and accident. She could try to apologise to him for driving off without even checking if he was OK.


----------



## stowie (22 Nov 2013)

User said:


> The court *did not* rule that the collision wasn't her fault. It said she wasn't guilty of driving without due care and attention.
> 
> Two separate things.



Someone needs to tell her solicitor that then. I presume he doesn't want her to say sorry and imply liability if insurance claims are ongoing. But it was back in May so I would have thought that would have been resolved anyway.

Everything is about how stupid she was with the tweet. Presumably if she had driven off and not announced it to the world then this would have been fine.. Makes me mad - why doesn't someone ask her why she would drive away from an accident without checking to see if the other party was OK? And then decide not to inform the police or someone who could help but bash out an obnoxious tweet instead.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Nov 2013)

stowie said:


> Makes me mad - why doesn't someone ask her why she would drive away from an accident without checking to see if the other party was OK? And then decide not to inform the police or someone who could help but bash out an obnoxious tweet instead.


 
Apparently being 22 years old excuses it.

GC


----------



## stowie (22 Nov 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Apparently being 22 years old excuses it.
> 
> GC



Is her being incredibly stupid also a mitigating factor? I believe she is still training to be an accountant. I cannot wait for the tweet which reads "Think my clients might have evaded tax. #bloodyinlandrevenue".


----------

